# Wie gut ist ASUS wirklich



## JackOnell (25. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen
In diesem Thread bitte ich euch um eure wahren Erfahrungen mit Asusboards, deren Defekte, Mängel, und Ausfallerscheinungen mit X38 und P45 Chipsätzen und der evtl. anliegenden Garantieabwiklung.

Also ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr das P5E3 Delux gekauft was mit ca. 260€ einen Stolzen Preis hatte.Als ich alles verbaut hatte lief der Rechner ca. 1 Woche stabiel danach ging nichts mehr. Also gab ich das Teil bei meinem PC Dealer zur repearatur. Es dauerte ca. 6 WOCHEN bis ich ein ernuet defektes Mainboard zurück bekam, dies lief mämlich keine 8 Std. Übrigens über die Zeit von 6 Wochen bekam ich und mein Händler nichts zu Hören.(von ASUS)
Naja das Board war dann wieder weg, aber ich bekam ein Ersatzboard nach 26 Tagen.Wie ihr euch denken könnt hat auch dieses Board nur 6 Wochen überlebt so das ich die wahl für ein neues Board hatte.Welches dann ein P5Q3 Delux sein sollte. Dieses lief aber nicht so toll mit meinem Ram. Der sollte mit 1600 laufen Board machte aber nur 1066 mit. Biosupdate blieb erfolglos.Also wieder diesesmal 7 Wochen warten.Dann bekam ich ein neues was 3 Monate bis vor 2 Tagen perfekt lief.Jetzt fallen die WLAN und LAN Karten aus, sind einfach weg  Naja ich muss nur das Board kommplett abklemmen und wieder anschliessen und sie sind wieder da.Das werde ich auch machen bis gar nichts mehr geht denn ich will nicht mehr warten warten warten !!!!!!

Während der ganzen Garatieabeicklung gab es von ASUS keine Reaktion auf Telefonate Emails und Faxe.

Also ich lasse mich nicht mehr von Metallicblauen Verpackungen blenden. Lieber ne andere Marke.Also nicht das Asus schlecht ist ich habe noch ein P5K SE/EPU das noch nie probleme gemacht hat.

Habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht würden eure Beiträge mich sehr Freuen dann bin ich nicht der EINZIGE

MFG

Ich hatte noch vergessen das sich ein guter Freund das selbe X38 Board geholt hat dieses ist is vor 5 Wochen perfekt gelaufen. Ich musste mir viel spott anhören. Alsoich wäre halt zu dumm für so ein Board oder ich hätte Sch***** an den Fingern. Naja er wartet jetzt auch seit 5 Wochen. Alerdings hat sein Board erst geraucht und dann hat es nur noch Pieptöne von sich gegeben aber er kann es ja selbst einbringen wenn er lust dazu hat


----------



## Beamer (25. April 2009)

moin;

deine Geschicht hört sich echt sch**** an mit der ganze abwiklung und so wie das bei Asus zu sich geht. 
Mein erfahrungen waren mit Asus bis jetzt immer positiv habe mir letztens erst das P5Q-Pro geholt läuft perfekt.

Also immoment bleibe ich noch bei Asus 
wie mich das warten auf ein neues Mainboard nerven würde^^

mfg
Beamer


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. April 2009)

Ich kann bei ASUS auch nicht klagen.

Ich hatte ein A7N8X-X, P5Q- Pro, P5Q Deluxe und aktuell ein Rampage II Extrem.

Ich hab gerade nur ein Problem mit dem R2E weswegen ich mit dem Supp im Kontakt stehe, der ist aber auch hervorragend. Obwohl ich direkt mit dem Supp im Taiwan schreibe, bekomme ich antworten am nächsten morgen!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. April 2009)

Mein Striker II Formula is jetzt Insgesammt drei Monate bei Asus. 
Die erste RMA hat einen Monat gedauert und die zweite bis jetzt zwei Monate.
Wobei das Board anfangs nur unter Last Frezzes hatte, nach der ersten RMA ging garnichts mehr (keine Cpu erkannt ect.)-> ab zur zweiten und bis jetzt warte ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Fazit: im RMA Fall is ASUS echt mies im Support. 
Wobei mein MIIF ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## aurionkratos (25. April 2009)

Ich kann auch bestätigen, dass Asus eine typische 'Produkte hui, Support Pfui'-Firma ist...


----------



## doceddy (25. April 2009)

Asus P5Q3-Deluxe seit ca 8 Monaten ohne Probleme


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2009)

Ich nutze mehrere ASUS Boards und kann bis jetzt nicht klagen.
Keine defekte und alle neuen Bios versionen funzten einwandfrei.


----------



## Lassreden (25. April 2009)

bei denn ASUS ist meistens das BIOS von Phönix drauf gespielt und das ist Meistens unübersichtlich
dumm aufgebaut und nervt Ständig!

aber ASUS Mainboards sind generell gut ausgestattet und etc....


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. April 2009)

Das AMI Bios, was alle neuern ASUS (u. ASRock) Boards drauf haben, is imho sehr übersichtlich und sehr einfach zu bedienen.


----------



## Tutty (26. April 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Das AMI Bios, was alle neuern ASUS (u. ASRock) Boards drauf haben, is imho sehr übersichtlich und sehr einfach zu bedienen.



hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Support bei ASRock gemacht?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. April 2009)

Tutty schrieb:


> hast du schon Erfahrung mit dem Support bei ASRock gemacht?



Bis jetzt noch nicht, weil ich habe nur zwei Boards von denen und beide laufen Problemlos. 
(Solange man nicht auf die Idee kommt aus nem 50 € Board das letzte MHz rauszukitzeln.)
Sollte sich ASUS mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen. (Obwohl ASRock eine Tochter Firma von ASUS ist)
Ich hatte bis jetzt drei P5NT-Deluxe, demnächst ein zweites Stiker II Formula, ein K8N (schon länger her) und mein jetziges Maximus II Formula.
Ich glaub dem Nforce 780i Chipsatz bekommt der FSB 400 nicht gut auf die Dauer.


----------



## kc1992 (26. April 2009)

Der Support von Asus ist zwar etwas bescheiden, aber das Zubehör und vor Allem die Qualität und Performance sind echt der Hammer!
Ich hatte bis jetzt ein A8V-Deluxe für meinen AMD 64 3.2GHz(939) und jetzt ein P5Q Premium für meinen Q8200(775)


----------



## SmallSoldier (26. April 2009)

Also ich habe ein Asus MoBo seit  Jahren und ich bin sher zufrieden.


----------



## JackOnell (26. April 2009)

Vieleicht hat ASUS halt nur ein Problem mit den eben genanten X38´er und P45´er Chipsätzen speziell im zusammenspiel mit DDR3 Speicher.Wie schon gesagt ich habe noch ein P5K SE/EPU und das läuf ohne probleme egal wechchen Speicher und welche menge an Speicher. Dort Steckt jetzt ein Q9550 drin, einfach Biosupdate und das dieng lief. Ich sollte noch hinzufügen das ich mit dem Besagten Board auch ständig Probleme mit dem Expressgate habe im Sinne von "GATE mal und GATE mal micht" Naja was mich am allermeisten Ank**** ist das ich im Garantiefall über sechs Wochen nichts höre und auch kein ersatzboard bekomme.Ich finde so etwas sollte nicht sein, schließlich legt man viel bis sehr viel Gelt für so ein Teil hin und ich denke da sollte man etwas service bekommen.(Meine Meinung)

Wie denkt ihr darüber und wie sind vileicht eure erfahrungen im Garantiefall mit anderen Marken zb. MSI oder Gigabyte bezüglich der WARTEZEITEN.
Vieleicht were das mal ein neues Thema algemeine erfahrungen mit Garantiebawicklung

MFG


----------



## madace (26. April 2009)

Benutze selbst und verbaue für Andere am liebsten ASUS (und das schon seit über 10 Jahren) - hatte eigentlich nie Probleme; ganz im Gegensatz zu AsRock und Gigabyte-Boards.

Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen andere MB zu benutzen. 
GO ASUS! 

PS: Mit Support bei MB-Herstellern hatte ich noch nie was zu tun; wenn mal was anstand - wie Tausch wg. Defekt o.ä. (bei anderen Herstellern!  ) ging das immer über die PC-Shops (wie ARLT oder K&M).


----------



## 4clocker (26. April 2009)

> Der Support von Asus ist zwar etwas bescheiden, aber das Zubehör und vor allem die Qualität und Performance sind echt der Hammer!


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen Asus
Hatte zuerst ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 und jetzt hab ich ein Asus P5Q-Deluxe. Quatitativ ist Asus da schon ne Nummer besser. Und es Läuft und läuft...


----------



## Malkav85 (26. April 2009)

Seit ich mit dem PC-bau angefangen habe (vor ca. 15 Jahren), hatte ich zu 80% ASUS verbaut. Weshalb? Das beantwortet deine Frage jetzt:

Ich hatte bisher von den geschätzten 20 verbauten ASUS Mainboards nur eines, welches Zicken machte. Aber selbst das war mein Verschulden. 
Das BIOS lies sich nicht zurücksetzen, als ich ein recht schädliches Programm benutzte was die Aktivierung von Vista umgehen sollte (tja, böse Sachen bestraft der liebe Gott sofort )

Selbst das Zurücksenden an ASUS ging problemlos. Mainboard bei K&M abgegeben, einen Monat (ok, recht lange) gewartet und dann kam es funktionstüchtig mit neuem BIOS bei mir wieder an.

Vielleicht habe ich einfach nur Glück gehabt beim Support, aber ich kann definitiv nichts negatives berichten.

ASUS ist für mich persönlich einer der besten Hersteller im Mainboardsektor. Früher waren es auch noch Epox. Gigabyte ist mir auch sehr sympathisch. Die bauen auch sehr gute Hardware.

Im Moment habe ich ein ASRock verbaut (läuft einwandfrei, auch wenn ich am Anfang wegen des "Low End Image" Bedenken hatte), 2 ASUS Mainboards (P5Q pro im Hauptrechner, M3A78-VM im HTPC) und ein Gigabyte EP35-DS3.

Ergo Qualität und Preis sind bei ASUS einfach unschlagbar


----------



## Dal604 (26. April 2009)

Also....ich hatte bis zu meinem aktuellen gigabyte NUR asus boards, auch bei freunden NUR asus boards verbaut und ich hatte noch kein einziges, was kaputt gegangen ist!


----------



## Intel*Bennz (27. April 2009)

ich kann zu alledem sagen, das meine asus board stets gut verarbeitet waren, man merkt/und sieht meistens asus qualität an...so war das bei mir, hatte aber auch noch nie support probleme


----------



## Monsterclock (28. April 2009)

Also ich hab ein M2N-E seit über 2 Jahren und es funktioniert perfekt kann mich nicht beklagen. Auch die ASRock Boards die ich bis jetzt hatte sind super.


----------



## drachenorden (28. April 2009)

Also, wenn der Asus-Support schlecht ist, was ist dann mit MSI?
- alle meine Asus-Boards der vergangenen Jahre (sowohl Intel- als auch AMD-Chipsätze) liefen soweit durchweg gut, so dass keine Abwicklung im Zuge der Herstellergarantie nötig war (wohl der Optimalfall).

MSI hingegen reagiert (nach meiner Erfahrung) auf Anfragen bzw. Tickets: a) überhaupt nicht; b) sehr spääääääät; c) wenn doch, absolut nichtssagend ("... können Sie den Fehler näher beschreiben?" > trotz ausführlichem Fehlerbericht. Auch mit MSI-Boards hatte ich verhältnismäßig viel Probleme.

Das aktuell verbaute Crosshair II Formula läuft tadellos und BIOS-Updates waren Dank EZ Flash noch nie so komfortabel (im Vergleich zu MSI ...).

Aber ich klopf' nach dieser Lobeshymne lieber mal auf Holz 

Gruss.


----------



## maiggoh (28. April 2009)

Also ich hatte schon 2 Asus Boards, ein A8N-SLI S939 und mein jetztiges ein P5Q SE (S775), beide sind tolle Boards (gewesen), es gab nie Probleme, Bluescreens oder ähnliches aufgrund des Boards.
Kann also nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## Tutty (30. April 2009)

madace schrieb:


> ganz im Gegensatz zu AsRock und Gigabyte-Boards.
> 
> PS: Mit Support bei MB-Herstellern hatte ich noch nie was zu tun; wenn mal was anstand - wie Tausch wg. Defekt o.ä. (bei anderen Herstellern!  ) ging das immer über die PC-Shops (wie ARLT oder K&M).



welche schlechte Erfahrungen hast du mit Gigabyte und ASRock gemacht?



JackOnell schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr darüber und wie sind vileicht eure erfahrungen im Garantiefall mit anderen Marken zb. MSI oder Gigabyte bezüglich der WARTEZEITEN.
> Vieleicht were das mal ein neues Thema algemeine erfahrungen mit Garantiebawicklung



hast du schon schlechte Erfahrungen im Garantiefall mit Gigabyte gemacht?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. April 2009)

Verbaue auch sehr gerne Asus Boards, da die Qualität stimmt. Mit dem Support hatte ich zum Glück noch nie zu tun, da alle von mir verbauten Boards noch laufen (was nicht an mir, sondern an den guten boards liegt . Verbesserungswürdig ist jedoch der Support, was treiber angeht. da stehen auf der Asus seite teilweise immer noch veraltete Treiber, die z.T. nicht richtig laufen (z.b. Marvell - onboard esata!!!). aber die aktuellen, funktionsfähigen kann man sich ja problemlos aus den tiefen des internets saugen.
ist übrigens bei anderen mobo-herstellern auch nicht besser.
habe für freunde auch schon boards von gigabyte, asrock und msi verbaut. außer asrock, welche ich nicht weiterempfehlen würde, kann ich über die anderen auch nichts schlechtes sagen.


----------



## JackOnell (30. April 2009)

Tutty schrieb:


> welche schlechte Erfahrungen hast du mit Gigabyte und ASRock gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> hast du schon schlechte Erfahrungen im Garantiefall mit Gigabyte gemacht?




Also bis jetzt noch nicht, wiegesagt habe ich nur Probleme mit ASUS was die Boards mit DDR3 und den Chipsätzen X38 und P45 (P5E3 Delux und P5Q3 Delux). Das das letztere wieder probleme macht denke ich aber über ein neues Board nach entweder DFI oder Gigabyte. Denn wenn ich mein Board abgebe ist es min. 6 Wochen weg. Und dadrauf habe ich keine lust.Die dürfen halt noch 1 mal nachbessern. Was aber auch schief gehen wird, und dann habe ich das recht auf wandlung. Und das ding ist geschichte. ich glaube allerdings das nur die DDR3 Boards von ASUS Probleme machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. April 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> bei denn ASUS ist meistens das BIOS von Phönix drauf gespielt und das ist Meistens unübersichtlich
> dumm aufgebaut und nervt Ständig!


 
Asus benutzt AMI Bios.
Du musst wohl ein OEM Board erwischt haben. 

Na ja, Asus Boards sind immer super, laufen stabil und sehen gut aus.
Auch wenn manchmal ein paar mehr Boards erforderlich sind, damit es überhaupt läuft. 
Ich sage nur Maximus 2 Formula..... 

Aber das M3A79-T Deluxe ist super.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. April 2009)

hatte schon einige Asus Bords angefangen bei Sockel 478
über Nvidia Sockel AM2 für AMD bis zu meinem aktuellen Intel X58 und noch nie ein Problem

und auch mit meinem Abit Sockel939 und Shuttle Sockel 478 hatte ich keinerlei ernsthafte Probleme 

ein Bios ging mal nicht mit meinem Raid Controller aber mit einer älteren Bios Version lief es


----------



## JackOnell (1. Mai 2009)

Also es würde mich echt feuen wenn hier mal einer was beiträgt, mit den selben Chipsätzen und DDR3 Speicher wie ich sie habe. Das alte Chipsätze von ASUS Laufen weiß ich eigendlich selber da ich noch ein P5K SE/EPU benutze.(P35 mit DDR3).Die meisten hier haben halt alle DDR2. Ich denke halt mittlerweile das es am zusammenspiel mit dem Speicher hängt. Vieleicht sollte man auch gleich zum X48 greifen. Dieser Chipsatz kam auch nur wochen nach den anderen.Aber laut meinem Hardwaredealer wäre es hlt nur mit ASUS ein Problem mit dieser Kombination also Chipsatz und DDR3 Speicher.Dieses schliesst er aus rückläufer dieser Boards.


----------



## JackOnell (1. Mai 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch vergessen das sich ein guter Freund das selbe X38 Board geholt hat dieses ist is vor 5 Wochen perfekt gelaufen. Ich musste mir viel spott anhören. Alsoich wäre halt zu dumm für so ein Board oder ich hätte Sch***** an den Fingern. Naja er wartet jetzt auch seit 5 Wochen. Alerdings hat sein Board erst geraucht und dann hat es nur noch Pieptöne von sich gegeben aber er kann es ja selbst einbringen wenn er lust dazu hat




Übrigens hierzu !!!
Das Board gab es am Donnerstag nach 6 Wochen zurück. Leider geht das Expressgate nicht mehr, heisst also Asus hat das Piepen beseitigt und auch gleich das Expressgate mit .Am Samstag wird das Teil halt erneut auf lange reise gehen. Meine frage hierzu lautet wie kann ASUS oder besser ein Techniker ein Teil zusammenschreinern und nicht alles Prüfen bevor es das Haus verlässt, oder ist das Expressgate ein unwichtiges feature was mann nicht bezahlt sondern gratis ist und daher nicht gehen muss. Naja vieleicht sehe ich das auch zu eng. Ich werde mir halt ne ander Marke anschaffen und hoffen das ich den support nie brauchen werde


----------



## Rodny (1. Mai 2009)

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich ein K7 Board mit einer Geforce256 von ASUS. Der Support möchte ich als nicht vorhanden bezeichnen. Es gab laufend Treiberprobleme und niemanden bei ASUS den das berührt hat. Dann bin ich zu anderen Herstellern gewechselt. Abit und Epox MB liefen ohne Probleme und der Support war gut. Vor ca. 21/2 Jahren habe ich mir wieder ein ASUS Board (M2N-SLI deLuxe) gekauft. Nach etwas über 2 Jahren war das Board eines morgens tot. Nichts ging mehr. Ich war erstaunt, denn sowas hatte ich noch nicht erlebt.
Nun ja, ein Bekannter hat mich auf das Crosshair II Formula aufmerksam gemacht und da PCGH einen guten Test gemacht hat dachte ich dabei kann nicht daneben gehen. Die Mängel des MB sind zahlreich. Leider ist schon die zwei Wochefrist um, sonst würde da MB zurück gehen.

Ich betrachte heute den Preis für dieses MB als Lehrgeld und werde mir in absehbarer Zeit kein ASUS Produkt mehr kaufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Mai 2009)

Na ja, willst du den Zeitaufwandt wissen, ca. 100.000 Mainboards einer Produktion auf Funktion zu testen? Das ist ein Zeit- und Geldaufwandt (wie schreibt man das?), der sich nicht rechnet.

Es werden ein paar Stichproben aus der jeweiligen Charge genommen. Wenn diese funktionieren, geht ASUS davon aus, das bei den baugleichen(!) anderen Mainboards ebenfalls alles läuft.

Aber es gibt auch immer wieder Ausreißer mit z.B.: kalten Lötstellen, einem Kratzer auf einer Lane, usw.

Zum Thema MSI Support (in einem früheren Post): Die wechseln ihre Leute dort wie Unterhosen. Habs leider schon mal persönlich miterlebt und die Kompetenz lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Na ja, willst du den Zeitaufwandt wissen, ca. 100.000 Mainboards einer Produktion auf Funktion zu testen? Das ist ein Zeit- und Geldaufwandt (wie schreibt man das?), der sich nicht rechnet.
> 
> Es werden ein paar Stichproben aus der jeweiligen Charge genommen. Wenn diese funktionieren, geht ASUS davon aus, das bei den baugleichen(!) anderen Mainboards ebenfalls alles läuft.
> 
> Naja wenn ca. 1 Jahr vergangen ist, ist es echt verückt das alles immer noch so schleppend funktioniert. Laut meinem Hardwaredealer gab es letztes Jahr von ASUS kein P5E3 Delux mehr, da die angeblich die produktion wegen problemen beendet haben. So wurde mir auch direkt das P5Q3 Delux ans Herz gelegt. Alerdings stand dort auch irgrnd wie die Aussage im Raum das der X38 Chip halt einfach schrott ist (zu Instabil). Was ich persönlich ja nicht glaube.


----------



## JackOnell (3. Mai 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Na ja, willst du den Zeitaufwandt wissen, ca. 100.000 Mainboards einer Produktion auf Funktion zu testen? Das ist ein Zeit- und Geldaufwandt (wie schreibt man das?), der sich nicht rechnet.
> 
> Es werden ein paar Stichproben aus der jeweiligen Charge genommen. Wenn diese funktionieren, geht ASUS davon aus, das bei den baugleichen(!) anderen Mainboards ebenfalls alles läuft.
> 
> ...


Das  sollte oben eindlich so aussehen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Mai 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das  sollte oben eindlich so aussehen



"[/QUOTE]" fehlt dann halt noch am ende und am Anfang muss "





> " stehen ohne "


----------



## theLamer (3. Mai 2009)

> Mein Striker II Formula is jetzt Insgesammt drei Monate bei Asus.


Also mien P5Q SE hat auch 3 Monate gebraucht, der Service von Asus ist einfach grottenschlecht, so meine Erfahrung...

Erst wollten sie das Board gar nicht umtauschen, ich wollte aber wissen wieso nicht (Ursache des Defekts?) und habe nachgehakt und darauf bestanden , es zu erfahren... Nach ein paar Wochen sagte man mir dann, die Chips seien heile, aber ich hätte irgendwelche Spannungen zu hoch gesetzt. Habe aber gar nix verändert gehabt xD... So, dann wollte ich wissen, welche Spannung... Antwort: Hm... Der Defekt ist in der Nähe des PCIe-Slots... zu hohe PCIe-Spannung. Ich: "Schlaumeier, im Bios des P5Q SE kann man die nichtmal einstellen, vor allem macht das keinen Sinn, da ich wenn dann nen VOltmod an der Grafikkarte durchführen würde und nicht die PCIe-Spannung erhöhen..."
Er sagte mir dann, er würde das Board irgendwo in die Niederlande schicken und die würden die genaue Fehlerursache herausfinden und entscheiden, ob es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt... Immer wieder nachgehakt, letztendlich habe ich dann doch eins bekommen. Nach einer halben Ewigkeit.

WÜnschenswert wäre etwas mehr Kulanz, ich habe alles @ default laufen lassen und man unterstellt mir, ich hätte Spannungen zu hoch gesetzt, die ich gar nicht einstellen kann  
Also so ein Support... 

Das ist meine Erfahrung, kann sein das das ein Einzelfall ist, muss aber nicht ^^


----------



## NixBlick (3. Mai 2009)

Vor ~5 Jahren hat mal ein Freund sein Bios zerfetzt und hat von Asus ein neues bekommen ohne das er es einschicken musste. Und mein altes A7N8X sowie A8N läuft auch noch. 
Anderseits
Video: Asus und der Garantie-Vertrag: "360 Euro und ich reparier? Dich trotzdem nicht!" - c't-TV


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2009)

Jetzt hab ich die Schnauze voll mein Sticker II Formula is zu Dritten mal im Eimer.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann doch nicht sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ich konnte dem Board beim Sterben zu sehen, was an der Etwas zu hohen NB Temperatur von 95°C gelegen haben kann. 
Und das Board is total Verzogen es war Vor der RMA kerzengerade.


----------



## JackOnell (4. Mai 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich die Schnauze voll mein Sticker II Formula is zu Dritten mal im Eimer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Servus
was heisst den total verzogen ? Hast du es so zurück bekommen ? Wie konntest du 95°C erreichen ? Naj sie es mal so wenn du es nicht selbst geschmolzen hast und es jetzt wie ein Stück Knete aussieht, hast du das Recht auf Wandlung Aber ist das Striker 2 nicht das Board was ohne Wärmeleitpaste verbaut ist ? (unter dem Chipsatz).Naja beim dritten mal reparieren sollte es wegen dem wandlungsrecht in 2 Wochen abgeschlossen sein.Also meine erfahrung mit dem 3 versuch beim P5E3 Delux.
Kannst ja vieleicht mal ein Bild posten unter dem Titel so repariert ASUS!!!


----------



## JackOnell (4. Mai 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Video: Asus und der Garantie-Vertrag: "360 Euro und ich reparier? Dich trotzdem nicht!" - c't-TV




UND DAS BESTÄTIGT MEINE GESCHICHTE VÖLLIG; LANGE WARTEN UND DANN FUNZT NOCH WENIGER


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab hab mir damals das gute A8nsli Deluxe für "günstige" 190€ gekauft, wo dann nach ner Weile der aktive SB Kühler nicht mehr lief.
Bei Asus angerufen und nicht mal 6 Tage später lag ein neuer in meinem Briefkasten.
Zu deiner Geschichte kann ich nur ******* sagen,aber ist doch klar wenn mal was schief geht dann so richtig bin auch so ein Glückskind.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Mai 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Servus
> was heisst den total verzogen ? Hast du es so zurück bekommen ? Wie konntest du 95°C erreichen ? Naj sie es mal so wenn du es nicht selbst geschmolzen hast und es jetzt wie ein Stück Knete aussieht, hast du das Recht auf Wandlung Aber ist das Striker 2 nicht das Board was ohne Wärmeleitpaste verbaut ist ? (unter dem Chipsatz).Naja beim dritten mal reparieren sollte es wegen dem wandlungsrecht in 2 Wochen abgeschlossen sein.Also meine erfahrung mit dem 3 versuch beim P5E3 Delux.
> Kannst ja vieleicht mal ein Bild posten unter dem Titel so repariert ASUS!!!



Da Board macht zur mitte hin eine Welle egal wie ich es drehe.
Ja leider hab ich das so entgegen nehmen müssen und jetzt gibst ne Wandlung.
So wie die Schrauben drin sind hat mich nicht mehr gewundert ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen.
Auf dem dritten Frag ich mich wo is die Schraube??? 
An der NB Backplatte fehlen irgendwie Beilagscheiben.
So wenn ich meine Arbeit machen würde und sie so an den Endkunden heraus geht, bekäme ich mächtigen Ärger.


----------



## JackOnell (4. Mai 2009)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Da Board macht zur mitte hin eine Welle egal wie ich es drehe.
> Ja leider hab ich das so entgegen nehmen müssen und jetzt gibst ne Wandlung.
> So wie die Schrauben drin sind hat mich nicht mehr gewundert ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen.
> Auf dem dritten Frag ich mich wo is die Schraube???
> ...




Das kann ich kaum glauben, das man s ein Board zurück bekommt. Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll also echt hammer


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Mai 2009)

Hab selber noch nie Probleme gehabt, und auf Arbeit auch nicht (verbauen nur Asus Boards )


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Mai 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Das kann ich kaum glauben, das man s ein Board zurück bekommt. Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll also echt hammer



Das nur noch zum Heulen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, wenn man eine 200€ teure Hauptplatine, so in den Händen hält.
Eins ist sicher, das nächste Board kommt von Gigabyte auch wenn das Bios gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


----------



## juergen28 (4. Mai 2009)

Hatte mal zu Sockel 939 Zeiten mir ein Asus-Board gekauft und an dem war schon beim Kauf der IDE Controller defekt. Die beiden Festplatten wurden nicht erkannt. Habe das Teil am nächsten Tag in den den Computerladen zurückgebracht und nach kurzer Prüfung ein neues bekommen. Das Ding läuft heute noch bei einem Kumpel in seinem Internetrechner.  Danach wurden von mir noch einige Asus-Boards ohne Probleme (techn. Defekte) verbaut. Ich kann eigentlich sagen das ich mit Asus zufrieden bin.


----------



## Hunk (25. Juni 2009)

seit p3 zeiten baue ich nur asus ein und bin immer gut gefahren der zeit habe ich seit 8 monaten ein Striker II Formula und noch ein P5Q-E weis net warum alle auf das Pro teil stehen das E hat die bessere kühlung .
nach dem ich freier mitarbeite in einem pc shop bin und eigendlich ur die gamer projekte mache und tw server , habe ich zu 90% asus eingebaut und muss sagen die ausfals quote ist sehr gering . einzig wo asus mobos zu haufen sterben ist pc der grossen fachmarkt ketten aller media .... und sa...  da sind oem board meist mit endung VM VX drin so beschnittene teile die dan mangels kühlung meist den  chipsatztod sterben , das komische ist immer das es immer in wellen pasiert sprich eine model serie ist betroffen , will net sagen das die alle schlecht sind nur wenn ich am ende der woche 6-7 gleiche boards in der tonne liegen habe dan  gibt das zu denken .

zum thema rma  , asus direk ist leider wie schon erwähnt in dieser hinsicht eine katastrophe , was ich nie machen würde in der garantie zeit da anfragen lieber beim händler wos gekauft wurde hin gehen , denn der bekommt zu 90% eh erstatz vom grosshändler oder eine gutschrift . muss schon viel schiefgehen das das nicht zu zufrieden heit des kunden gereget wird  . nach dem asus tw 3 jahre garantie gibt und viel händler sagen nach 2 jahren gehts ihnen nix an , was auch blödsin ist der grosshändler tauscht auch im 3ten jahr meist ohne probs  aus wenn garantie noch besteht >> es zählt kaufdatum auf rechnung  was nartürlich beachtet werden sollte :
>da board sollte nicht wasser flecken haben wie sau 
>nicht zerkratzt auf unter oder oberseite sprich leiter bahnene defkt 
>die nb und alle anderen kühler sollten alle an der stelle sein wo sie hin gehören und nicht ausschauen als sei ein bagger drüber gefaheren 
>der cpu sockel sollte nicht von den pins her ausschauen als ob einer mit nen kleinen rasen mäher drin paar runden gerdeht hat ( muss schauen habe da wo ein bild von kunden der das irgendwie hin bekam und meinte das war schon bei auslifferung ) 

wenn man net frgat rechnung mit hatt alles sauber im katon mit allen zubehör und drin und dran ist dan sollte das normaler weise kein prob sein  .. im fachhandel versteht sich . was die grossen an geht schaut da meit düster aus . kommen oft kunden die in der garantie zeit ein neues board haben wolle und lieber zahlen weil der sonst 2 monate irgend worumschwiert und man weis net ob man seinene bekommt 

auserhalb der garantie kann ich nur leider sagen suport kannst vergessen und leider meist board in der tone parken und upgraden auf neu , leider war sorry asus


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

also ich hatte mit asus noch nie probleme eher mit MSI aber so was dir passiert is is echt *******, ich weiß warum ich zu nem örtlichen händler gegangen bin denn wenn was ist bekomm ich sofort was neues. von daher is es mir egal, aber ärgerlich wenn einem sowas passiert is es trotzdem


----------



## Holzhammer (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

Hatte bis jetzt erst ein Board von Asus (P5N-E-SLI)
muß aber sagen das ich sehr zufrieden damit bin
alles hat bis jetzt (ca 2 Jahre) super funktioniert

hatte noch nie nen bluscreen oder freeze
das board hat gleich beim ersten booten 
nach dem zusammenbau meines system einwandfrei funktioniert

Mein neues System was nächste woche ankommen sollte beinhaltet
wieder ein ASUS mainboard (P6T) ich hoffe das es genauso 
zuverlassig arbeitet wie mein jetziges

Mit dem suppoort von ASUS habe ich noch 
keine erfahrungen gemacht weil es noch nicht nötig war
hab aber bis auf ein paar ausnahmen nur gutes gehört

Es ist natürlich ärgerlich das nicht jeder so ein glück mit 
ASUS hatte, aber ich denke das es bei anderen herstellern
nicht anders sein wird


Greetz


----------



## chefmarkus (26. Juni 2009)

Also bisher hatte ich von Asus ein P5B Deluxe, Commando, Striker II Formula, Rampage Formula und jetzt ein Rampage II Extreme und hatte außer mit dem Striker keine Probleme. Da war allerdings eher der Nforce 780i das Problem... Vor allem finde ich das BIOS bei Asus einfach TOP!


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte noch nie problme mit Asus wenn mein MB defekt war habe ich es einfache bei K&M zurück gegeben und bekamm ein neues solange  es noch nicht 6 Monate alt war einmal musste ich es ein schicken lassen hat ca 30 bis 40Wochen gedauert habe dann ein neues MB bekommen und es keuft jut


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

30 Wochen 0o

also ich musste nichtz einschicken, ich habe hier ein M2N-E SLI, welches 24/7 läuft.
Bissher ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## maGic (26. Juni 2009)

ich kann sage, dass Homepage mies ist.

Ich bin zufrieden mit uralte ASUS CUBX und aktuelle M3N-HT mempipe

Und ich hasse M3N-HD, reine Missgeburt-Mainboard. 
Die spinnt und kann gar nicht toll ocen.


----------



## riedochs (26. Juni 2009)

Asus kommt mir nicht in den Rechner. Wenn ich lese das bei 250€ Boards an der WLP gespart wird und das Boards deswegen instabil läuft habe ich keine Fragen mehr. 

Ich verbaue seit es Abit nicht mehr gibt nur Gigabyte, bzw seit ewigen Zeiten ECS für anspruchslose Maschinen. Bis heute nur 1 Problemboard bei Gigabyte gehabt.

Das letzte Asus Board das meiner Ansicht nach noch was getaugt hat war das P3B-F


----------



## casemodder (26. Juni 2009)

Alle sind ziemlich gleich gut...
Es gibt halt bei allen MB Hersteller ein paar "schlechte" Boards die z.Bsp. eine schlechte Performance bringen!
Schaut euch Reviews an, vergleicht und wählt 
Asus direkt hat die meiste Auswahl und führt bei den MB Verkäufen


----------



## maGic (26. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das letzte Asus Board das meiner Ansicht nach noch was getaugt hat war das P3B-F


  hehe, diese Mobo kennt ich, sehr gute Mainboard, 

heutige Mobo ist nicht so weit entwickelt!! Wenn man es mit Asus P3B-F vergleicht


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (26. Juni 2009)

ich habe den thread mal schnell überflogen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele, welche sich über einen langen support beschweren, ihr system übertaktet haben oder hatten wie auch immer (signatur). ich denke, wenn man sein mainboard bzw. die cpu übertaktet hat man *KEINE* garantie mehr auf diese bauteile*????* 

vor ca. zwei monanten hat sich das Foxconn A7DA-S bei mir verabschiedet, aber ich habe es bisher nicht eingeschickt, weil ich keine lust habe, entsprechende aufwandskosten der untersuchung zu bezahlen, falls sich herausstellt, dass der defekt auf eigenverschulden zurückzuführen ist.
das wäre doch eigentlich betrug oder nicht?...

mein jetziges asus läuft soweit super...


----------



## darkfabel (26. Juni 2009)

Mein Asus Läuft auch Perfect :  Asus M3N72-D


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2009)

habe ja das asus p5ql-pro.und bin zufrieden.
die größeren waren mir einfach zu teuer...

würd ich auch wohl wieder kaufen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> ich habe den thread mal schnell überflogen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele, welche sich über einen langen support beschweren, ihr system übertaktet haben oder hatten wie auch immer (signatur). ich denke, wenn man sein mainboard bzw. die cpu übertaktet hat man *KEINE* garantie mehr auf diese bauteile*????*
> 
> vor ca. zwei monanten hat sich das Foxconn A7DA-S bei mir verabschiedet, aber ich habe es bisher nicht eingeschickt, weil ich keine lust habe, entsprechende aufwandskosten der untersuchung zu bezahlen, falls sich herausstellt, dass der defekt auf eigenverschulden zurückzuführen ist.
> das wäre doch eigentlich betrug oder nicht?...
> ...


also die Mainboards sind fürs Übertakten ja vorgesehen (sonst würde es die Optionen nicht geben) nur der CPU nicht (aber bei Intel eigentlich schon 600 MHZ mehr sind auf jeden Fall drin)

also nur für den CPU entfällt die Garantie


----------



## JackOnell (26. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich das ganze so betrachte, wird bis auf den Support fast alles gelobt.

Ich denke das einfach die Kombination DDR3, und X38, bei Asus vollig in die Hose ging!!
Wenn ich aleine sehe das es für das P5E3 Delux WiFi mitlerweile 12 Verschiedene Biosversionen seit dem 1 gibt. Naja nicht alle Fixen was manche sind auch für CPU Sups. dabei aber bei meinem jetzigen P5Q3 delux Wifi gibt es nur 5 und bis auf ein Fix sind alle wegen Arbeitsspeicher Sup. Vieleicht liegt es auch an dem Chip X38. Also den gab es 6 Wochen dann kam der X48´er und dann Irgend wann der (und mein jetziger) P45. Vieleicht hat ja einer etwas Ahnung und kann mir auf e i n f a c h e weise die unterschiede der Chipsätze erklären.Naja und zu meinem Board bis auf das das die Netzwerkkarte abundzu mal einfach weg ist und diesem Kaltstartbug läuft es.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Juni 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das ganze so betrachte, wird bis auf den Support fast alles gelobt.
> 
> Ich denke das einfach die Kombination DDR3, und X38, bei Asus vollig in die Hose ging!!



Desweiteren wenn ich das hier so Überfliege bin ich vieleicht der einzige DEPP
 der zu voreillig auf  DDR3 gesetzt hat. Is ja auch interessant das Intel mit oder kurz nach der Einführung von DDR 3 gleich sein ganzes konzept geändert hat. Als ich spreche da vom I7.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (26. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> also die Mainboards sind fürs Übertakten ja vorgesehen (sonst würde es die Optionen nicht geben) nur der CPU nicht (aber bei Intel eigentlich schon 600 MHZ mehr sind auf jeden Fall drin)
> 
> also nur für den CPU entfällt die Garantie



ich bin der meinung, dass das so nicht stimmt. nur weil die optionen dafür gegeben sind, heißt es doch noch lange nicht, dass die gewährleistung diese fälle auch abdeckt, sollte beim übertakten etwas kaputt gehen.

dann kann ja jeder depp seine hardware zerschießen und am ende bekommt er es einfach so umgetauscht. ruf mal bei asus an und frag was die dazu meinen. 



bei amds blackediton sind die multis auch frei. dementsprechend sind die optionen fürs übertakten auch geben, aber sollte die cpu kaputt gehen wird gar nix ersetzt.

ich kann doch mein mainboard nicht einfach einschicken (ist vermutlich was durchgebrutzelt -> unachtsam gewsen = selber schuld) und auf ersatz hoffen. wahrscheinlich haben einige nur glück gehabt, dass die hardware nicht genau untersucht wurden ist, oder der fehler eben nicht durchs übertakten kam.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mir kein ASUS mehr kaufen.
Die die ich bis jetzt hatte waren nicht grade so der Bringer. Ein Sockel 775 Board war sowieso der Witz des Jahres. Indem Board ist keine PCIe GraKa gelaufen und SATA Laufwerke durfte mann auch nicht anstecken weil das Board dann nicht mehr gebootet hat.
Mein AM2 Board von ASUS das ich noch immer habe ist auch nicht soo toll. Mit mehreren HDDs macht es manchmal Probleme und der Chipsatzkühler ist sowas von unterdimensioniert.. da sind 100° oder mehr Chipsatz Temperatur eigentlich normal.
Von daher kommt mir kein ASUS mehr in den Rechner.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juni 2009)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung, dass das so nicht stimmt. nur weil die optionen dafür gegeben sind, heißt es doch noch lange nicht, dass die gewährleistung diese fälle auch abdeckt, sollte beim übertakten etwas kaputt gehen.
> 
> dann kann ja jeder depp seine hardware zerschießen und am ende bekommt er es einfach so umgetauscht. ruf mal bei asus an und frag was die dazu meinen.
> 
> ...



Also eigendlich geht es nicht um übertacktete CPU´s die nicht mehr laufen.
Wenn ich meine CPU grille oder meine GRAKA dann ist das natürlich mein problem.Ich weiss noch wie ich geschwitzt habe als ich auf die 8800 Ultra einen anderen Kühler gebastelt habe.Das Teil hatte 620€ gekostet.Wäre das in die Hose gegangen hätte ich natürlich pech gehabt.Diese hätte ich auch nicht umgetauscht, es wäre im gegensatz ein grund meiner Frau zu erklären warum ich wieder 200€ ausgeben muss.
Aber hier geht es eigendlich um ein Board einer bestimmten Marke mit einem bestimmten Chipsatz in Combination mit DDR3 was von anfang an ohne zu übertakten nicht stabiel beziehungsweise gar nicht lief.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (27. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte folgende Asus Boards, z.T. zeitgleich eingesetzt.
A7V 133
A7V 266
A7V 333
A7N8X Deluxe
A8N-SLI Deluxe
A8N32-SLI Deluxe
M2N32-SLI Deluxe
M3N-HT Deluxe
M3A78-T 

Bis auf das M3N-HT Deluxe hatte ich nie Probleme mit den Boards. Das M3N-HT Deluxe hatte allerdings eine NB Temperatur von 85°C. Ich kontaktierte deswegen den Support und bekam eine RMA Nummer. Montags schickte ich das Board ein und Mittwochs die Woche darauf hatte ich ein neues. Also imho Top Support. Mag evtl. auch daran liegen das ich alle meine Asus Produkte immer auf der HP registriere.


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (27. Juni 2009)

ja Asus ist so ne Ding die konnen ganz gut sein aber auch nicht


----------



## SaxonyHK (28. Juni 2009)

Habe bei meiner Tochter aktuell das P5-KPL verbaut und das läuft seit nunmehr anderthalb Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. Bei mir läuft aktuell das P45 Neo3 von MSI und ich kann mich auch über dieses Board noch nicht beschweren (habs erst seit einem Monat drin). Hab auch noch ein 5MV5 von Enmic in Betrieb. Ist ein Sockel 478 Board und läuft schon seit über 10 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. Die Firma Enmic (NMC) gibt`s ja leider nicht mehr, die haben richtig gute Qualität abgeliefert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2009)

Also ich war mit meiner bisherigen Asus-Hardware, aka A7V und P4C800E Deluxe einigermaßen zufrieden - beide liefen innerhalb der Spezifikationen gut (was gerade beim KT133 des A7V nicht selbstverständlich ist) und boten alle wichtige Funktionen, vor allem auch Einstellungen. (bei meinem jetztigen Gigabyte lässt sich z.B. nicht die Stromversorgung von USB&PS/2 auf non-Standby ändern )
Haltbarkeit kann ich nicht 100%ig beurteilen - beide haben ihr halbes Jahrzehnt überlebt, wurden dann aber bei Bastelarbeiten zerstört. (wobei in beiden Fällen unklar ist, wie das passieren konnte)

ABER: Sobald es mal ein bißchen über die Spezifikationen hinausging, war ich herbe enttäuscht.
Das A7V hat keine 5% FSB-Übertaktung mitgemacht (die CPU selbst hat 20-30% per Multi problemlos vertragen). Das P4C800E hatte einen extremen Vdroop, so dass schon bei leichter Übertaktung (~10%) die Zielspannung um 0.15V über den Serien-Wert anheben musste, damit dieser dann unter Volllast erreicht wurde. (mit tatsächlich erhöhtem Vcore hab ich nie gearbeitet, weil +0,15V idle für nen 130nm Intel schon ziemlich viel ist). Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Board seinerzeit das absolute Spitzenmodell und eines der teuersten am Markt war eine herbe Enttäuschung.
Mechanisch war es auch nicht gerade der Bringer - mein Northbridgewasserkühler hat die Halteösen ausm Board gerissen und wie Recherchen ergeben haben, war das bei weitem kein Einzelfall. (Ein Glück, dass die Chipsätze zu der Zeit noch nicht so kühlungsbedürftig waren)
Verbesserungswürdig war auch das INT-Routing, aber da werden viele Fehler gemacht.

Was aber noch wesentlich schlimmer ist, ist der Support.
Der erzählt einem erst falsche Dinge (man sollte meinen auf eine "kann das Board das?"-Frage korrekterweise mit "Nein" zu antworten, wäre keine große Herausforderung) und wenn man dann den Salat hat, wird die Schuld auf andere abgeschoben (in dem Fall Samsung - deren Support sich übrigens über einen Monat lang intensivst um mich gekümmert hat, obwohl ziemlich schnell klar wurde, dass sie auf verlorenem Posten kämpfen) und die Supportanfrage kurzerhand geschlossen.
Für die Software-Downloads gilt das gleiche. Neben den bekannt lahmen Downloadgeschwindigkeiten wurden die Bios-Server (Direktupdate) für mein Board schon nach kurzer Zeit komplett abgeschaltet. Die Weiterentwicklung der Diagnosesoftware wurde offensichtlich eingestellt, ehe das Ding in nem Zustand war, der auch nur einen Monat lang korrekt lief. Und nützliche Zusatztools zu z.B. integrierten Controllern hab ich erst nachträglich durch Zufall entdeckt - Asus denkt nicht daran, sie selbst umzusetzen.


Fazit: Mein viertes Mainboard wurde wieder ein Gigabyte (das erste, das vor den beiden Asus kam, hat übrigens bis heute nie ein Problem gemacht), wobei mir die z.T. miserablen Asus-Layouts heutiger Tage die Entscheidung erleichtert haben. Selbiges macht, abgesehen von der nervigen Stromversorgung (It's a feature, not a bug) bis heute keine Probleme - und der Support ist erstklassig. Zusätzlich Anschlussblenden bekommt man auf Anfrage umsonst zugeschickt, wärend man sie bei Asus für knapp 10€ über Alternate bestellen müsste. Supportanfragen werden nicht nur recht zügig, (meist) fachlich kompetent und freundlich beantwortet - nein, all das gibts sogar für Leute, die noch gar kein Board haben, was im Vorfeld des Kaufes extrem hilfreich war.


----------



## busah (1. Juli 2009)

Mein AUSUS P5KC einfach TOP !

Support habe ich bis jetzt nach 2 Jahren noch keinen benötigt. dran rumgeschraubt, abziehen einstecken von Komponenten, OC bis zum Erbrechen, usw alles einwandfrei. Die Homepage von Asus ist allerdings sehr lahm und auch die Downloadrate sehr langsam.


----------



## derLordselbst (1. Juli 2009)

So ein Fred wie hier wird leider fast völlig aussagefrei dazu bleiben, wie gut Asus wirklich ist. Dazu müsste man systematisch und statistisch arbeiten. Erfahrungsgemäß antworten die mit Problemen weit häufiger als die wo alles rundläuft.

Daher antworte ich mal nicht auf die Frage *"Wie gut ist Asus wirklich?"* 

sondern auf

*"Welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit Asus gemacht?"*

Dazu bietet sich bei mir bei Asus ein ganz klares Schwarz-Weiß-Bild:
Nie Probleme mit Asus-Boards oder Grafikkarten, daher auch keine Erfahrungen mit Support.

Zuverlässig eine Katastrophe mit dem Billig-Ableger Asrock und deren Mainboards (die ich übrigens nur einmal selbst gekauft hatte, ansonsten bei Freunden aufgetreten).


----------



## Icejester (1. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> So ein Fred wie hier wird leider fast völlig aussagefrei dazu bleiben, wie gut Asus wirklich ist. Dazu müsste man systematisch und statistisch arbeiten. Erfahrungsgemäß antworten die mit Problemen weit häufiger als die wo alles rundläuft.
> 
> Daher antworte ich mal nicht auf die Frage *"Wie gut ist Asus wirklich?"*
> 
> ...



Das ist eigentlich wirklich die bessere Frage!

Ich habe mit ASUS bisher im Großen und Ganzen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein altes A7V266 hat sieben Jahre lang ohne jegliche Probleme gehalten und der Rechner lief wirklich phasenweise fast rund um die Uhr. Das hat nichtmal Probleme gemacht, als es irgendwann ohne diesen kleinen Chipsatzlüfter arbeiten mußte, weil der einfach Opfer einer altersbedingten Anlaufschwäche und Tonnen von Staub wurde.

Davor hatte ich auch mindestens zwei Boards von ASUS, aber ich habe keine Ahnung mehr, was das für welche waren. Ist echt zu lange her.

Mein jetziges Rampage Formula macht eigentlich auch keine Probleme. Ich bin mit der Hardware also durchaus einverstanden und mußte den Support in ca. 15 Jahren noch kein einziges Mal bemühen.

Die Software, die mit den Boards zusammen ausgeliefert wird, ist allerdings der allergrößte Schrott. Diese seltsame Ai-Suite mit dem Energiespar- und Übertaktungsgedöhns unter Windows funktioniert kaum bis gar nicht. Der Ramsch sorgt wirklich nur für Abstürze oder unnötige Prozessorlast. Das ist aber nichts neues, sondern war auch vor 10 Jahren schon so. Ich kann wirklich nur empfehlen, das Zeug tunlichst nicht zu installieren. Wenn man's einmal hat, ist es nämlich fast zu spät. Diese Programme sind in der Regel nur sehr umständlich ohne Windows-Neuinstallation wieder zu entfernen.


----------



## JackOnell (2. Juli 2009)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich wirklich die bessere Frage!
> 
> Ich habe mit ASUS bisher im Großen und Ganzen gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein altes A7V266 hat sieben Jahre lang ohne jegliche Probleme gehalten und der Rechner lief wirklich phasenweise fast rund um die Uhr. Das hat nichtmal Probleme gemacht, als es irgendwann ohne diesen kleinen Chipsatzlüfter arbeiten mußte, weil der einfach Opfer einer altersbedingten Anlaufschwäche und Tonnen von Staub wurde.
> 
> ...



Vieleicht sollte ich diesen Thead nochmal überdenken und evtl. zum abschluss bringen.
Vieleicht war die frage " *Wie gut ist ASUS wirklich* " nicht gerade sinnvoll denn bis auf die Bestätigung das der Support einfach sch..... ist. konnte ich nicht wirklich einen klaren schluss ziehen.Die meisten die hier geantwortet haben hatten ältere Boards mit anderen Chipsätzen. Ich selber habe ja wie gesagt noch ein P5K SE/EPU und das läuft mit 8 GB DDR" gefühlt schneller, und hatte noch nie Probleme. 

Vieleicht noch etwas zu meinem Freund mit seinem Blitz und Rauch Board 
P5E3 Delux WiFi. Das Teil kam ja repariert zurück alerdings ohne Expressgate jetzt nach 3 Monaten kam das Board dann nechstes mal zurück eigentlich alles ok bis auf die ASUS Tools die gehen nicht mehr.
Lassen sich nicht installieren, und die Fehrnbedienung gibt es auch nicht mehr warum auch immer

MFG Onell


----------



## k.meier (2. Juli 2009)

Auch ich habe manche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Asus Borad P5q-E. Ich wollte dem Support eine mailschreiben. Hab nicht mal richtig eine Kontaktadresse finden können.

@Icejester: Weist du wie ma die Asus tools runter bekommt ohne Windows neu zu installieren. EIns ist sicher die kommen bei mir auch nie wieder drauf.

lg.k.meier


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juli 2009)

Zum Support Problem kann ich nur sagen, wenn ihr einigermaßen englisch drauf habt, schreibt an den Internationalen Supp!
Der ist um Welten besser!
Die haben alles in Bewegung gesetzt um mir zu helfen und ein gleiches Testsystem zusammengebaut um mein Problem zu verifizieren 
Echt top!

Aber der deutsche ist echt Müll  , das ist echt unterste Kanone! Bin gerade wieder mit dem Deutschen Sup in Kontakt für ein paar kleinere Fragen, und das war echt ein Fehler -.-!
Die haben keinen Plan, gehen gar nicht wirklich auf das Problem ein und werfen nur Standard antworten raus -.-!


----------



## JackOnell (2. Juli 2009)

k.meier schrieb:


> Auch ich habe manche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Asus Borad P5q-E. Ich wollte dem Support eine mailschreiben. Hab nicht mal richtig eine Kontaktadresse finden können.
> 
> @Icejester: Weist du wie ma die Asus tools runter bekommt ohne Windows neu zu installieren. EIns ist sicher die kommen bei mir auch nie wieder drauf.
> 
> lg.k.meier



Also ich konnte die meisten tools über systemsteuerung löschen ohne irgendwelche probleme.Die restlichen dateien musste ich dann über den explorer seperat rausschmeissen aber wiegesagt problemlos mit vista x64 und xpx32

welche probleme hast du noch mit dem boartd?


----------



## JackOnell (2. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Zum Support Problem kann ich nur sagen, wenn ihr einigermaßen englisch drauf habt, schreibt an den Internationalen Supp!
> Der ist um Welten besser!
> Die haben alles in Bewegung gesetzt um mir zu helfen und ein gleiches Testsystem zusammengebaut um mein Problem zu verifizieren
> Echt top!
> ...




Also ich warte heute noch auf eine Antwort vom Sup ist allerdings erst
ein halbes jahr seit meiner frage hehr


----------



## Icejester (2. Juli 2009)

k.meier schrieb:


> @Icejester: Weist du wie ma die Asus tools runter bekommt ohne Windows neu zu installieren. EIns ist sicher die kommen bei mir auch nie wieder drauf.
> 
> lg.k.meier



Ja. Ich habe das mal gemacht und dann bei einer Rechner-Neuinstallation in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn den Blödsinn wieder draufgepackt. 

Diese AI Suite kann man ja noch normal deinstallieren. Dummerweise bleibt ein Prozess namens ASUS ACPI Center, der bei jedem Neustart geladen wird. Zu allem Überfluss gesellt sich manchmal noch eine aaupdate.exe dazu, die richtig Leistung zieht. Die beiden sind das eigentliche Problem.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere reicht es aber, den Prozeß im Task-Manager manuell zu beenden (macht überhaupt nichts) und dann den Ordner C:\Programme (x86)\ASUS zu löschen. Mein Rechner hat sich dabei jetzt wenigstens nicht beschwert. Ich versuche mal einen Neustart und schaue, ob das dann okay ist oder irgendwelche fiesen Fehlermeldungen auftauchen.

_Edit:_
Okay, das hat jetzt bei mir ohne Probleme geklappt. Irgendwie hatte ich das viel komplizierter in Erinnerung. Kann aber auch sein, daß ich die ganze Ai-Suite das letzte Mal doch nicht installiert hatte und nur dieses komische ASUS ACPI-Dingens aufgespielt wurde. Wie dem auch sei, jetzt ist es weg.

Falls Du aus irgendwelchen Gründen den genannten Prozess im Task Manager nicht beenden kannst oder sich das Verzeichnis ASUS dennoch nicht löschen lassen sollte, kannst Du dasselbe mal im abgesicherten Modus probieren.

Ich habe auch gleich nochmal den CCleaner über die Registry laufen lassen und der hat da noch einen relevanten Eintrag ausgemistet.

Leistungseinbußen sind durch die Entfernung nicht zu erwarten. Eher im Gegenteil. Im Netz scheint auch sonst keiner so recht zu wissen, wofür dieses Programm gut sein soll.


----------



## k.meier (2. Juli 2009)

danke dir für deine Antwort, bei mir kommt immer wieder mal die AS-loader.exe. nach dem ich die AL suite deinstalliert hab , ist die übergeblieben. In wie weit die noch notwendig ist, für die EPU 6 Engine kann ich nicht wirklich sagen.


----------



## lvr (2. Juli 2009)

Hab bisher zwei Asus Boards, einmal das P5B Premium und einmal das P5Q-E. Bei dem P5Q-E kann ich nicht meckern, das tut seinen Dienst, beim P5B hab ich jedoch schon von Anfang an Probleme mit dem Sound gehabt, was durch neuere Treiber scheinbar auch nicht verbessert wird. Ich richte mich  mal an den Support, vielleicht kann der mir ja weiterhelfen, was dann schließlich meine Meinung in eine noch positivere ändern könnte .


----------



## Icejester (2. Juli 2009)

Im Netz kann ich auf die Schnelle auch keine Informationen finden, wofür die ASLoader wohl gut sein könnte. Ich habe nur gefunden, daß ein paar Leute vermuten, die wäre irgendwie für diesen SmartDoctor gut. Ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, daß die bei mir je auffällig geworden wäre.


----------



## lvr (2. Juli 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich die Mail für den Support auf der Asus-Seite finde? Ich hab jetzt 30 Minuten danach geguckt, aber irgendwie bin ich zu blöd dafür, sie zu finden.


----------



## pchobbytester (2. Juli 2009)

hmm ASUS ist sohne sache musste mein striker 2 extrem schohn 2 mal einschicken und das crosshair2 für mein amd pc schohn einmal mag vielleicht daran das ich die dinger mit hochleistungstests quele aber der name ASUS müsste eigentlich dafür garantieren das sohne tests den boards nix ausmachen ASUS hat aber nie mucken gemacht was garantie angeht auch die abwicklung war recht gut das längst was weg war war das crosshair2 mit 3 wochen



da ich hobbytester bin biete ich gerne testberichte an habe schohn viel getestet und wenn ihr testberichte wollt einfach anfrage an VRU@GMX.de

eure anfragen sollten enthalten

-produkt
-einsatzfeld (gamer,arbeit;usw)


----------



## juergen28 (3. Juli 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich die Mail für den Support auf der Asus-Seite finde? Ich hab jetzt 30 Minuten danach geguckt, aber irgendwie bin ich zu blöd dafür, sie zu finden.



Hast Du das gesucht?

ASUS Online Service


----------



## ultrassurwien (3. Juli 2009)

mir kommt kein asus(ebenso wie samsung produkte) mehr ins haus und rate auch jedem davon ab
aufgrund von schrecklicher rma+die verwendetete bios art mochte ich auch nicht..übrigens  innerhalb der ersten 6monate solltet ihr euch nicht mit garantie abfertigen lassen sondern gewährleistung da kann es nicht passieren das ihr  monatelang  wartenb müsst
abit trauere ich hinterher.Derzeit nur mehr dfi,sapphire,ecs und eventuell asrock,mit bedenken ab und zu gigabyte +msi(baue sehr sehr viele pc s  monatlich).


----------



## derLordselbst (3. Juli 2009)

@ultrasurfen:
Du baust lieber ECS Elitegrütz und Asrock - Mainboards ein als die von Asus?

Wenn Du auch nicht meine üblen Erfahrungen mit Elitegroup-Hartware hinter Dir hast, warum propagierst Du Asrock? Asrock ist die Billigmarke von ASUS. 

Du rätst also von dem Premium-Produkten eines Herstellers ab und kaufst lieber dessen Billigteile für den Massenmarkt? Die Logik dahinter kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## lvr (3. Juli 2009)

juergen28 schrieb:


> Hast Du das gesucht?
> 
> ASUS Online Service


Ahhh, super, danke! Genau das habe ich gesucht .


----------



## Hunk (8. Juli 2009)

was eine frechheit bei asus ist ist die treiber lade geschichte , schon mal nen soundtreiber bei denen geladen der 50 mb hat der kommt mit 5k daher und dan gehet der zu 50% nicht weil file fehler . das mit dem schnecken tempo betrift so ziehmlich die ganze treiber downi seite bei denen .  
das board das bei mir von asus am aler wenigsten probleme mach ist mein aller erstes von asus ein p3   CUSL2-C black pearl edition das ist ein teil das bringst nicht um das lief schon mal mit def cpu lüfter , mit def netzteil und was weis ich nicht alles mit dem machte ich diablo 2 schon unsicher und das geht immer noch ohne probs .

was ich bei asus nicht kapier ... letztens hatten wir im pc laden einen kunden der hatte ein Sriker 2 extrem NSE  ihr müst mal schauen von wann das letzte bios von asus ist eh das teil hat beim erscheinen 330 euro gekostet und kostet tw immer noch 240 und da ist das bios so das einzige was aus dem mittelalter nicht raus kommt . woes bei anderen boards im 2monatstakt neue bios gibt . 
so mies der suport auch tw ist oder machne boards einiger serien , asus ist und bleibt mein favorit , stimmt msi ist nicht weit weg  die habe uach gute teile und asrock die habe immer die inovationen ich denka danur an das board mit PCIE und AGP slot eh voll geilo wenns auch nicht die mega bomber maschiene ist aber somancher kunde war glücklich nicht alle neu zu kaufen müssen und statt dessen ein board inseinen büro rechner zu haben das er mit seinen alten teilen bestücken kann . noch was zu asrock soviel die leute witze machen , nach meiner erfahrung nach sind das die boards mit den wenigsten ram problemen , naja bis auf das manche high end graka nicht laufen weil der PCIE slot die power ausgeht sind das die plege leichterstends board .


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Juli 2009)

Tja ich hatte bis jetzt was Asus Produkte angeht nur sehr gute Erfahrungen wenns jedoch mal kaputt ist kann man Asus vergessen.
Ich hattte ein Asus Striker Extreme was ein Jahr ohne Propleme lief dann ist die Heatpipe ausgelaufen aber die temps waren weiterhin ok und das zeugs was da drin ist verursacht antscheinend auch keinen kurzen. Also hab ich das vorerst so gelassen und dann als ich mir das Asus Striker II Extreme gekauft habe das alte Bord meinem Kumpel der von dem defekt wusste verkauft. Er wollte es repariert haben und schickte es ein, anch ca. 6wochen kam ein bord zurück das in einem eindeutigen schlechterem zustand war. heatpipe und sockelklappe verbogen! Außerdem war ein falsches bios von einem ganz anderen Bord aufgespielt! Naja also nach 6wochen warten nochmal 6wochen warten, ratet mal was zurückkam das gleiche bord mit einem zettel der fehler konnte nicht festgestellt werden, arrrgh. 
Naja heute hats mein kumpel mal getestet und siehe da das richtige bios war drauf und man konnte es wieder benutzen(mit dem anderen bios war das logischerweise nicht möglich).

Da war Asus zu feige den Fehler zuzugeben man man und ich habe ein perfektes Bord gepflegt alles (ich habe es geliebt daher der anchfolger ) zu denen geschickt.

Das Bord scheint wieder zu funzen allerdings sind sockelhalterung und heatpipe immer noch verbogen eine dreiste Frechheit.

Aber da mein Kumpel endlich ein Bord haben will wird er sich wahrscheinlich damit zufriedengeben.

Leider sind meiner erfahrung Asus produkte die besten und ich werde sie wohl weiterhin kaufen, hatte eine evga grafigkarte und hab sie zurückgegeben gegen eine Ausus die deutlcih besser läuft.

Am liebsten würde ich denen das Bord so oft zurücksachicken bis was anständiges ankommt!

Ich hoffe mein aktuelles bord macht keine macken denn ich habe keine garantie (gabraucht gakauft) obwohl wenn ich garantie hätte würde es mir auch nichts bringen .

Ich werde der Geschichte auf jeden Fall noch weiter nachgehen das ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Juli 2009)

Oh man das Thema ASUS nimt kein ende am Sonntag ist meine GRAKA abgeschmiert. Das Teil war auch eine ASUS. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich weiss ob es noch garantie ist oder bis ich ne neue bekomme. Mein Händler hat mir aber schon gesagt das es bei ihnen neue bedingungen gibt. So muss ihr zwischenhändler nach drei woch in vorkasse gehen also erst mal für gleichwertigen ersatz sorgen. Das ist wohl nach mir und diversen anderen so eingeführt worden.
Aber drei wochen is gefühlt schon viel


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> Tja ich hatte bis jetzt was Asus Produkte angeht nur sehr gute Erfahrungen *wenns jedoch mal kaputt ist kann man Asus vergessen.*


 
Habe eigentlich mit ASUS nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht - auch als es um Garantie ging
ASUS STRIKER II Formula war nach 3 Monaten defekt (SpaWa's)
Wurde innerhalb von einer Woche gegen Neu ausgetauscht


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Juli 2009)

Kann mich nur anschliesen habe bis jetzt auch nur Asus gehabt und die ganzen Jahre gabs keine Probleme hatte natürlich auch mal eins von Gigabyte aber konnte mich nicht so ganz damit anfreunden. Also Asus ist spitze, habe nal eine Frage eine Frage zu den Bords von Evga und Foxcoon welches Bios haben die drauf das selbe wie beim Asus währe nämlich nicht schlecht weil ich am Überlegen bin mir ein Evga oder Foxcoon zu holen, vorallem eins von Evga X58. Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen aber Asus ist Top will bloss eine neue Farbe in meinen PC bringen deswegen die von Evga die so schön schwarz rot sind deshalb bitte ich um eine Antwort welches Bios sie drauf haben, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## JackOnell (3. August 2009)

Meine Graka ist immer noch bei ASUS und was die machen weiss keiner, naja sie ist ja erst 2 wochen weg 

das heisst nur noch 4 Wochen warten oder so 

ich liebe den ASUS support


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2009)

Ist bei anderen nicht anders.


----------



## JackOnell (4. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist bei anderen nicht anders.





Nur war mein PC länger bei ASUS als bei mir


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Oktober 2009)

Hatta P5Q-Pro ohne probleme ( hab damit meine cpu ans limit gebracht )
danach P5E64 WS Evolution-- 24h hatte ich es, dann ist mit irgenwas druchgeknallt. ist jetzt seit 1 woche in tausch, würd mir gerne das Rampage Extreme holen, trau mich aber irgendwie nicht mehr... sch****


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2009)

Von Asus hatte ich fast alle meine Mainboards. *Aber*: Das M2N SLI Deluxe war so ziemlich das mieseste an Hardware was ich je hatte, Das P5Q Pro hatte auch Macken und ist nach 6 Monaten über die Wupper. A8N SLI das waren noch Zeiten.....


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Oktober 2009)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Hatta P5Q-Pro ohne probleme ( hab damit meine cpu ans limit gebracht )
> danach P5E64 WS Evolution-- 24h hatte ich es, dann ist mit irgenwas druchgeknallt. ist jetzt seit 1 woche in tausch, würd mir gerne das Rampage Extreme holen, trau mich aber irgendwie nicht mehr... sch****



Trau dich.... Montagsmodelle gibt es überall.


----------



## JackOnell (10. Oktober 2009)

Mischk@ schrieb:


> Hatta P5Q-Pro ohne probleme ( hab damit meine cpu ans limit gebracht )
> danach P5E64 WS Evolution-- 24h hatte ich es, dann ist mit irgenwas druchgeknallt. ist jetzt seit 1 woche in tausch, würd mir gerne das Rampage Extreme holen, trau mich aber irgendwie nicht mehr... sch****



Also das P5Q3Delux in der neusten Revision was ich habe 
funzt jetzt auch habe halt das Board nach dem Rauskommen von 
DDR3 und X38 direkt geholt ich denke jetzt haben die es im Griff aber 
nim P45 oder X48


----------



## Wolf78 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hatte 4 Boards von Asus . 1 flog aus dem Balkon . 1 zurück geschickt . 1 P5Q3 an maxchen aus dem Forum geschenkt (neu) mit DDR 3 Ram    . 1 selbst zerstört .

ASUS ist müll . Sorry das ich das so sagen muss . Ist aber meine Meinung nur.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2009)

Also wie ich schon schrieb alle meine Boards waren von Asus abr ich hatte mit den letzten beiden Probleme P5Q Pro und M2N SLI Deluxe (sowas ist mir im leben noch nicht untergekommen... dauert zu lange auszuführen was damit alles war)

Dann hatte ich mal Mut und bin zu MSI gewechselt und ich hatte noch nie ein Stabileres System (ok das muß nicht am Hersteller liegen) und was ich damit sagen will man soll ruhig mal wechseln.


----------



## JackOnell (10. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Also wie ich schon schrieb alle meine Boards waren von Asus abr ich hatte mit den letzten beiden Probleme P5Q Pro und M2N SLI Deluxe (sowas ist mir im leben noch nicht untergekommen... dauert zu lange auszuführen was damit alles war)
> 
> Dann hatte ich mal Mut und bin zu MSI gewechselt und ich hatte noch nie ein Stabileres System (ok das muß nicht am Hersteller liegen) und was ich damit sagen will man soll ruhig mal wechseln.




OK ich weiss nicht ob das jetzt wirklich an ASUS lag oder an der Kombination von DDR3 auf dem Sockel 775 Ich kann nur allen sagen
nix kaufen was neu reaus kommt WIRKLICH NIE DIREKT ist TEUER 
und kann wie bei mir im DESASTER enden
hier hat auch noch keiner was gesagt zu DDR3 auf dem Sockel 775
ich dachte zeitweise ich binn der einzige depp der sich sowas holt


----------



## Wolf78 (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht mehr ob ich die noch alle von der Bezeichnung richtig im Kopf habe .
 NR1 : P5K3
 NR2: P5E3 deluxe
 NR3 : P5Q3
 NR4: weiß ich nicht mehr




 Bei diesen Bords kein FSB 470 stabil möglich .  NB wird sehr heiß (bei OC ). Totale Probleme mit DDR3 Speicher  und Quad CPU (Q9550 E0) . Starke Spannungsschwankungen auf dem Board . Soundprobleme ( am Mausrad gedreht – schon knackt es in den Boxen. Internetseite von Asus immer überlastet . Telefon Support ,der Typ ist ein Depp. Unterstützt meist nur Speicher aus der QVL . Viele Biose in Kurzer Zeit ( fast jeden Monat ein neues ).  Allein das Problem mit den Biosen ,zeugt dafür das nur schnell schnell Produziert /Programmiert wurde .

Ganz nach dem Motto . Erstmal raus auf den Markt damit ( Der Kunde kann sich ja rumärgern damit ). Das andere machen wir Später.


----------



## JackOnell (10. Oktober 2009)

Wolf78 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht mehr ob ich die noch alle von der Bezeichnung richtig im Kopf habe .
> NR1 : P5K3
> NR2: P5E3 deluxe
> NR3 : P5Q3
> ...



@ Probleme mit Quad

sag so etwas nicht ich habe vor in den nächsten Tagen mein E 6850 durch ein Q9550 zu ersetzen.

Mit welchem Board hattest du damit Probleme ich hoffe nicht mit dem 
P5Q3 wenn das dann nicht zusammen passt brech ich weg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> hier hat auch noch keiner was gesagt zu DDR3 auf dem Sockel 775
> ich dachte zeitweise ich binn der einzige depp der sich sowas holt



Ich DDR3 (glaube nicht QVL) und So775 und wenn ich nicht gerade darauf warte, dass OCZ defekten RAM austauscht, läuft der Teil eigentlich ganz gut. Hitzeprobleme hatte ich auch nie (auch mit Minimalbelüftung und NB ohne Wakü), Sound ist in Ordnung, Support sehr bemüht  (und mit einem gewissen Maß an technischem Verständniss), Spannungen scheinen stabil zu sein (okay - nur n Dualcore) und das ohne Spannungsanhebung nur FSB320 möglich ist, lässt sich mit der FSB200-CPU begründen.
Aber ich hab auch kein Asus 

(dafür das letzte Wochenende mit dem Pfusch der GB-BIOS-Abteilung verbracht.)


----------



## Wolf78 (10. Oktober 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> @ Probleme mit Quad
> 
> sag so etwas nicht ich habe vor in den nächsten Tagen mein E 6850 durch ein Q9550 zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Ja auch Probleme mit dem Board . Ich Rate ab wenn Du noch OC betreiben willst .


----------



## rabit (10. Oktober 2009)

Also Asus ist echt ok aber deren Server sind so schlecht zu erreichen und so Lahm das ich mir keine Asus mehr kaufe.


----------



## Myar (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen!

Wir haben grad nen total dämliches Asus Phänomen.
2 Rechner.
Beide haben als hauptplatine das Asus M4A79 Deluxe.
Rechner Nummer 1 schnurrt wie ne Katze.
Rechner Nummer 2 macht nur zicken.
Nach vielen Recherchen haben einige Probleme mit diesen Boards. Was am Bios mit Quad CPUs liegen soll.
Bisher noch keine Lösung von Asus. Nene, seit nem halben Jahr Stress damit. Das Board hin und her geschickt. Also ich bin geheilt von Asus -.-

Gruß
Myar


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Von Asus hatte ich fast alle meine Mainboards. *Aber*: Das M2N SLI Deluxe war so ziemlich das mieseste an Hardware was ich je hatte, Das P5Q Pro hatte auch Macken und ist nach 6 Monaten über die Wupper. A8N SLI das waren noch Zeiten.....



uhhh, böses faul! ^^ Das A8N-SLI war doch eine der grössten Fehlkonstruktionen von Asus... am Anfang war dieser nervige Lüfter, den sie ja freiwillig dann ausgetauscht haben, der war dermassen laut das ging mal gar nicht!
Danach ist bei mir der Chip durchgebrannt, um PCI Karten anzusprechen, konnte kein Firewire mehr nutzen, USB machte auch probs, und nach suchen im Netz war ich bei weitem nicht der einzige. 
Das P5Q Pro hingegen ist bisher mein bestes Board!


----------



## JackOnell (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke dass heute mein Q9550 kommt, ob das dann reibungslos läuft werde ich dan Posten


----------



## Kaputt ? (13. Oktober 2009)

Hatte bis jetzt eigentlich auch keine Probleme mit den Asus Boards.
Eines rennt schon seit 3 Jahren das andere seit 3 Woche 

Dafür hab ich ne andere Geschichte:

Meine Geforce 7950 GX2 von EVGA is nach 1,5 Jahren Kaputt gegangen. Ich hab sie natürlich gleich zu dem Geschäft gebracht wo ich sie gekauft habe. Die haben sie eingeschickt und erst nach 2 Monaten hat Evga meinen Händler gesagt wie viel sie noch Wert wäre und dann. hab ich erst das Geld bekommen ... bzw. gleich ne 8800 GTX gekauft damals 

Ist halt irgendwie ne Frechheit wenn man 2 Monate warten muss auf eine Antwort -.-
Hab damals noch rund 150 € bekommen


----------



## JackOnell (8. November 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich denke dass heute mein Q9550 kommt, ob das dann reibungslos läuft werde ich dan Posten





Er ist da,drine,und läuft ich denke mit dem letzten Bios hat sich einige verbessert
so das man sagen kann das Teil läuft. Ist halt schade das man bei ASUS etwas 
erwirbt und über ein Jahr warten muss bis es dan Funktionsfähig ist.........
Schade         Schade Schade


----------



## rabit (14. November 2009)

No Probs alles ist OK.


----------



## JackOnell (15. November 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> No Probs alles ist OK.




Verstehe ich gerade nicht 
war das ne frage?


----------



## True Monkey (15. November 2009)

So .....ich liebe ASUS 

Zwar anfänglich leichte probs gehabt das High End Produkt von ASUS zu starten ......aber jetzt wo es läuft haut mich die Performance von dem Board schier um ....in 2d marks ....sauschnell....3d marks folgen noch.

Bios absolut gutmütig ...selbst bei OC Failure setzt es sich nicht gleich zurück sondern fragt erst nach ob man weiß was man da gerade macht 

Jetzt habe ich seit Jahren keine probs mit Asus Boards gehabt und finde das Top.....wenn ich bedenke was ich sonst so alles im Shop in die Hände bekomme was in die RMA geht schneidet Asus recht gut ab


----------



## rabit (15. November 2009)

Neim war keine Frage.Bbin absolut zu frieden damit und echt super zu ocen das Asus Board.
Einzig was mich an Asus stört ist das deren Server total lahm sind.
@True das P5Q-e ist ebenfals echt gutmütig.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. November 2009)

Ich kam auch gut mit Asus kla fand das Bios von meinen P5B-Deluxe nicht übel. Aber mein Cousin musst aber etwa 8 Wochen auf sein Board warten bis er ein neues Zurück bekommen hat.


----------



## JackOnell (15. November 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich kam auch gut mit Asus kla fand das Bios von meinen P5B-Deluxe nicht übel. Aber mein Cousin musst aber etwa 8 Wochen auf sein Board warten bis er ein neues Zurück bekommen hat.



Naja wenn es nur einmal 8 Wochen sind 
Naja wie gesagt mit dem aktuellsten Bios rennt die kiste


----------



## HolySh!t (15. November 2009)

mein M2N-HD läuft jz auch schon 2jahre und hat noch net rumgezickt


----------



## neo9903 (19. November 2009)

Ich kaufe eigentlich (fast) immer ASUS Boards, da ich eigentlich immer zufrieden war und sie auch gut ausschauen, im Gegensatz zu Gigabyte. GB Boards finde ich die hässlichsten Boars zusammen mit Asrock. Mir is ein ASUS P5E kaputt gegangen, das war aber Selbsverschulden (verbogene Pins).


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. November 2009)

Ich bekomme am WE zum ersten mal ein Board von Asus(P5Q Pro) für den Sockel775 in die Hände.
Das ist für meinen I-Net-Rechner vorgesehen  und ich bin schon gespannt wie gut Asus wirklich ist...


----------



## kuunavang (19. November 2009)

Nutze momentan zwar ein Asus-Board, aber generell hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen mit dem Verein. Habe viele Hersteller durchgetestet und bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung das ASUS die höchsten Chipsatz Temperaturen hat. Außerdem sind mir mal bei einem 9800gtx SLI Experiment gleich zwei neue P5ND nacheinander abgeraucht (OHNE OC !!) und das P5N32-sli PREMIUM das ich mal hatte war der reinste Witz in Sachen Speicher/CPU Kompatibilität und OC-Fähigkeit. Der Asus-Support lässt schwer zu wünschen übrig und die ASUS-Seite lahmt und zickt auch schwer.

Soweit [meine] Meinung zum Thema Asus. Hab mit GIGABYTE sehr sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht und für den Standard-IDLE-Hausgebrauch mit MSI.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

Chipsatz-Temperaturen kann man eigentlich bei keinem Board auslesen, falls du von den "System"-Sensoren sprichst, so ist Sache der Hersteller, wo sie die positionieren - die wärmste Stelle im System ist sicherlich nicht der uninteressanteste Punkt. (aber so oder so können sich die Hersteller den angezeigten Wert per BIOS raussuchen)
Kompatibilitätsprobleme beim NF4ie (und NF580i) dürften auch nicht an Asus gelegen haben - sondern an Nvidia, da hatten alle mit zu kämpfen (Glaube mich sogar zu erinnern, dass Asus' NF5 Kreation noch die mit Abstand stabilste war), wirklich zum Ocen geeignet war sowieso erst der 790i.
Support&Webseite wurde hier schon zu genüge kommentiert, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig es da gibt


----------



## JackOnell (19. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Chipsatz-Temperaturen kann man eigentlich bei keinem Board auslesen, falls du von den "System"-Sensoren sprichst, so ist Sache der Hersteller, wo sie die positionieren - die wärmste Stelle im System ist sicherlich nicht der uninteressanteste Punkt. (aber so oder so können sich die Hersteller den angezeigten Wert per BIOS raussuchen)
> Kompatibilitätsprobleme beim NF4ie (und NF580i) dürften auch nicht an Asus gelegen haben - sondern an Nvidia, da hatten alle mit zu kämpfen (Glaube mich sogar zu erinnern, dass Asus' NF5 Kreation noch die mit Abstand stabilste war), wirklich zum Ocen geeignet war sowieso erst der 790i.
> Support&Webseite wurde hier schon zu genüge kommentiert, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig es da gibt



Wenn ich so über alle Antworten sehe finde ich es sehr interessant das es sich bei den Funktionierenden Boards immer um P35 oder P45ér handelt. Es ist kaum was zu lesen über 775 Boards mit DDR3 unterstützung (übrigens auch von anderen Herstellern keine Meinungen) Mitlerweile denke ich das 
diese Kombination nicht so gut funktioniert. Ich habe mal ein P5K SE/EPU
mit allem verbaut was ich habe incl. 8GB DDR2 800 Speicher und ich finde dieses SYS ist mit einem neu aufgelegtem Vista SP2 schneller gelaufen als mit mein DDR3 Board samt Speicher, obwohl der DDR3 speicher mit 1333 stadt 800 läuft (Beide Waren CL6).

Besser gelaufen bedeutet schnellerer Systhemstart, schnellere Starts von verschiedenen Programmen,Wenieger hänger beim Bertieb allgemein.

Manchmal dene ich darüber nach das DDR3 Board durch ein gescheites DDR3 Board zu tauschen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2009)

hab jetzt seit meinem A7N8x-E Deluxe nur noch asus boards verbaut (3 seit damals xD) und bin auch vor einiger zeit dazu übergegangen asus grafikkarten zu nutzen.
diese ließen sich immer ohne Probleme mit den SSC clocks anderer Hersteller takten ohne jemals probleme verurrsacht zu haben, noch ist mir irgendwann mal eine an hitze/ram ... oder sonstwas verreckt, die laufen und laufen und laufen noch heute 

kann persönlich nur 1 negaiven punkt erwähnen, asus boards sind speicherschlampen ...
wenn man sich aber an die QVA der asus seite hält und seinen ram aus dieser erwählt, sind die boards unglaublich!

meine erfahrung mit asus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wenn ich so über alle Antworten sehe finde ich es sehr interessant das es sich bei den Funktionierenden Boards immer um P35 oder P45ér handelt. Es ist kaum was zu lesen über 775 Boards mit DDR3 unterstützung (übrigens auch von anderen Herstellern keine Meinungen)



Die meisten Leute hier hatten DDR2 Systeme, bevor sie auf So775 umgestiegen sind und die meisten sind auf So775 umgestiegen, bevor DDR3 preislich eine Option war -> du wirst auch nicht viele Berichte von nicht funktionierenden Boards finden.
(von mir gibts 1-2 zu noch nicht näher identifizierten Zickereien, aber abgesehen davon, dass sich ein Riegel quasi komplett verabschiedet hatte, kann ich noch nichts mit Sicherheit auf den RAM zurückführen)



> Mitlerweile denke ich das
> diese Kombination nicht so gut funktioniert. Ich habe mal ein P5K SE/EPU
> mit allem verbaut was ich habe incl. 8GB DDR2 800 Speicher und ich finde dieses SYS ist mit einem neu aufgelegtem Vista SP2 schneller gelaufen als mit mein DDR3 Board samt Speicher, obwohl der DDR3 speicher mit 1333 stadt 800 läuft (Beide Waren CL6).



C2 haben meist 333 MHz FSB, maximal 400 MHz ohne OC. Das heißt alles, was über Dual-Channel DDR? 667 geht, kann von der CPU selbst nicht mehr genutzt werden - und soviel Last erzeugen DMA-Komponenten auch nicht, dass zwischen 800 und 1333 noch ein nenneswerter Unterschied entsteht. Nur die Latenzen zum Speicher verkürzen sich noch mal um gut 1/3, aber bei der So775 Plattform haben die ja eh keinen großen Anteil an der Gesamtlatenz.
Ein paar andere Onboard-Komponenten oder gar eine andere Betriebssysteminstallation können weitaus spürbarere Folgen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2009)

Mein P5W-DH-Deluxe verrichtet seit fast 3 Jahren seinen Dienst makellos
Ich hab noch einen Ageia PhysX P100-Accelerator von Asus, bei dem ich eigentlich auch keine Mängel feststellen konnte, außer dass ich von einigen gehört habe, wie dessen Lüfter beim Booten brutalst hochdreht - da ich die Karte allerdings mit Wasser kühle, bemerke ich davon nix.
Eine Grafikkarte von Asus werde ich mir niemals zulegen, da mir die zum einen teils zu hässlich und zum anderen völlig überteuert sind. 
Asus ist eigentlich meine Lieblingsmarke, wenn es um Mainboards geht, aber ansonsten vertraue ich auf andere Hersteller.


----------



## JackOnell (19. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> C2 haben meist 333 MHz FSB, maximal 400 MHz ohne OC. Das heißt alles, was über Dual-Channel DDR? 667 geht, kann von der CPU selbst nicht mehr genutzt werden - und soviel Last erzeugen DMA-Komponenten auch nicht, dass zwischen 800 und 1333 noch ein nenneswerter Unterschied entsteht. Nur die Latenzen zum Speicher verkürzen sich noch mal um gut 1/3, aber bei der So775 Plattform haben die ja eh keinen großen Anteil an der Gesamtlatenz.
> Ein paar andere Onboard-Komponenten oder gar eine andere Betriebssysteminstallation können weitaus spürbarere Folgen haben.




Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz
bis auf WLan  ist beim P5Q3 nix grossartig anders und WLan ist das einzige was Aktiv ist alle anderen Onboardgeräte hatte ich beim vergleich im Bios abgeschaltet (ausser Sound) Und die Vista installation incl. Programme waren gleich.

Unterschied halt nur P35 und DDR2 und X38 bzw P45 und DDR3


Edit:

Es haben sich am Anfang ja nicht die Riegel sondern die Kompletten Boards verabschiedet 
bei mir waren es 3 mal das P5E3 Delux X38 das es gar nicht mehr gibt und 
1 mal das P5Q3 Delux beim 2 sind dann die Lankarten immer mal wieder aussgestiegen
habs aber dann nicht mehr in RMA geschickt (kein Bock auf neue 8Wartewochen)
aber seit dem letzten Bios auch behoben


----------



## kuunavang (23. November 2009)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Wenn ich so über alle Antworten sehe finde ich es sehr interessant das es sich bei den Funktionierenden Boards immer um P35 oder P45ér handelt. Es ist kaum was zu lesen über 775 Boards mit DDR3 unterstützung (übrigens auch von anderen Herstellern keine Meinungen) Mitlerweile denke ich das
> diese Kombination nicht so gut funktioniert.


 
Mein ASUS P5Q3 ist ein Sockel 775 Board mit DDR3 Unterstützung.
Bei mir läufts eigentlich prima. Ist jetzt kein wirklich spürbarer Vorsprung zu meinem alten Board mit DDR2-1066 RAM aber es ist auch nicht langsamer.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. November 2009)

> Bios absolut gutmütig ...selbst bei OC Failure setzt es sich nicht gleich zurück sondern fragt erst nach ob man weiß was man da gerade macht


 jep, Asus ist schon was feines!


----------



## Jan565 (23. November 2009)

Ich hatte mit Asus bissher noch keine großen Probleme. Eins ging mir mal Kaputt, was ich dann eingeschickt habe, und ich bekam es nach 2 wochen zurück, das war ein A8N-SLI Premium socket 939. Das ist eher lobenswert. Ich warte nun schon seit über 3 wochen auf mein ASRock was ich eingeschickt hatte wo vorher meine Q9450 drauf war, den ich verkauft habe.


----------



## Baker79 (8. März 2010)

Mein altes A7N8X Deluxe läuft heute noch, nachdem ich es ne ganze Weile mit nem XP-M2500+ gequält habe und da momentan mein alter XP-2600+ drauf läuft.  Und seitdem mir bei mein GA P35 DS3 die Southbridge nicht mehr wollte ( hat keine Festplatten mehr erkannt ), hab ich auch wieder ein ASUS ( P5Q Turbo ), womit ich bisher auch recht zufrieden bin.


----------



## JackOnell (8. März 2010)

Update:

Also mein P5Q3 Delux WiFi@n ist jetzt zum 2 mal abgeraucht, so das ich den ganzen Intel und ASUS Krempel verkauft habe, und mir ein Gigabyte AM3 Board samt X4 955 BE und und neuem Speicher geholt habe.
Ich sage nur ich werde nie wieder ASUS mit meinem Geld unterstützen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. März 2010)

Meine Asus erfahrungen:
asus a7n8x-e deluxe - fehlerfrei irgendwas um die 7 jahre alt
asus p5n-d - fehlerfrei ca 2 jahre 
asus m2npv-vm - alter unbekannt vor einem jahr bei ebay gekauft, fehlerfrei

asus ax850xt pe agp - uralt, läuft fehlerfrei 
asus engt8800 - knapp 4 jahre alt, fehlerfrei
asus engtx285 - etwas über 1 jahr, fehlerfrei

hab bisher bei mehreren bekannten asus hardware eingebaut, bisher hatte niemand nen defekt oder sich beschwert 

*aufholzklopf*


----------



## HCN (8. März 2010)

Also ich hatte bisher auch nur Asus boards und nie Probleme damit.

Der Support von Asus ist allerdings wirklich für den Allerwertesten.

Wollte mal die Tech Hotline wegen ner Frage anrufen. Warteschleife.....
Warteschleife.... Warteschleife.... Nach 7 Stunden wars mir dann zu blöd (Hab von der Arbeit aus angerufen, kost mich nix, nein war keine 1,99 / min Nummer). 

Ebenso erfolglos waren die anderen 10 Versuche. Vielleicht ist die Hotline nur eine Fakeline und die lassen die Warteschleife einfach als Endlosschleife laufen


----------



## Ahab (8. März 2010)

Ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren ein M2N32 WS Pro zugelegt. Die Lüftersteuerung setzte nach einem Standby aus, sodass der Lüfter meines Silent Knight nach letzterem jedesmal auf vollen Touren lief.  Ob sich das mit dem neuen BIOS geändert hat habe ich nie getestet, da ich dann auf eine externe Steuerung umgestiegen bin. 
Der Soundchip (Soundmax) war darüber hinaus ein besonderes Sorgenkind. Der mit ausgelieferte Treiber dafür war noch nicht mal final. Im Handbuch wurde ein Panel für verschiedene Equalizer aufgeführt. Das Steuerungsprogramm hatte das noch nicht drauf.  Einen aktuelleren musste ich mir aus dem Inet ziehen. Aber mit 5.1 Sound hatte ich über die Jahre viele Probleme... Das letzte mal habe ich vor einem halben Jahr nach einem neueren Treiber geguckt. Zum Download stand aber immernoch nur der gleiche Treiber den ich mir damals nach dem Kauf gezogen hatte. 

War also nicht so die Sahne. Immerhin lief es stabil und ich konnte meinen 5000+ BE auf bis zu 3,3GHz ziehen. Naja, vor 2 Monaten ist es gestorben. Beim Herunterfahren machte es zu früh Schluss, wodurch das Bild einfror. Außerdem ließ es die Lüfter weiterlaufen. 

Jetzt habe ich mir ein neues Board geholt. Eigentlich wollte ich auf einen anderen Hersteller umsteigen. Das M3A78 (s. Sig.) war mehr oder weniger ein Angstkauf, weil ich ein µATX Board für möglichst wenig Geld wollte, und K&M nichts anderes auf Lager hatte.  Und zu Asrock wollte ich auch nicht gleich wechseln.  

So kam ich wieder zu Asus, und ich muss sagen ich bereue nichts!  Ein tolles Board, alles läuft anstandslos, die automatische Lüftersteuerung werde ich noch testen, wenn es demnächst in ein kleineres Gehäuse wandert, aber da bin ich guten Mutes.  Und mein alter Phenom macht sogar 100MHz mehr, als auf dem WS Pro!


----------



## arcDaniel (8. März 2010)

also ich bin nun (ab meinen neueinstieg in die Scene) mein drittes Asus und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit denen
-p5q
-p5q deluxe
-M4A785TD-M EVO 

Ich bin zwar kein Asus Fan, und will auch mal einen Andere Marke testen, was mir aber sehr wichtig ist, ist das Layout des Board, wie Lüfteranschlüsse, SATA-Anschlüsse, Stromanschlüsse(sehr wichtig) gut Positioniert sind, ob eine Bios recovery option dabei.... und hier falle ich leider immer wieder bei Asus.

Support brauchte ich bei asus auch noch nie.


----------



## JackOnell (9. März 2010)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Support brauchte ich bei asus auch noch nie.




Dann sei Froh, und hoffe das du ihn nie benötigen wirst. 

Also im ernst sollte es zu einer RMA kommen ist das Board mehrere Wochen weg, kommt es dann wieder ist es unter Umständen noch demolierter als forher und/odar andere zb. Onboard geräte laufen nicht mehr oder Expressgate ist weg, Headpipes verbogen unsw....
Und der Supergau sieht so aus
Asus und der Garantie-Vertrag: "360 Euro und ich reparier? Dich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Benne123 (20. März 2010)

Ich hab jetzt 1 Monat lang das Maximus II genutzt. Hab es vorher gebracuht gekauft (halbes Jahr alt), aber ohne Rechnung.
Jetzt geht das Board nicht mehr, sprich es überträgt kein Signal zum Monitor. CPU + RAM - Leuchten blinken auch nicht.
Was meint ihr, was Asus damit macht - ohne Rechnung?
Und der Vorbesitzer hat die roten Kappen auf den Kühlern entfernt. Wird da Asus dann ühaupt auf einen Garantiefall eingehen (anhand der Seriennummer sehen die das doch bestimmt? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Razzor (21. März 2010)

also mein erstes ASUS Board war das 

P4S 800 nie Probleme 
P4P 800 Deluxe   nie Probleme 
P4C800 Deluxe nie Probleme 
Zwischendurch MSI P35 Platinum 
nu wieder Asus Maximus II 

also ich hatte nie Probleme mit Asus wobei ich sagen kann das unkpmolizierteste Board war bis jetzt das Maximus und die davor hatten alle das gleiche mit den Anfangs Problemen der Einstellung
bis mal alles richtig lief ............


----------



## Ray94 (21. März 2010)

Hatte das Asus P6T Deluxe V2, das lief ohne Probleme.
Im moment habe ich das Rampage II Extreme, das läuft auch seit 2 Monaten fehlerfrei.


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2010)

Ich hatte lange Zeit überhaupt kein Asus Board. Beim letzten Rechner dachte ich, dass muss sich ändern. Es sollte also ein ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO sein.

Hätte ich mal besser die Finger davon gelassen. 

Das erste Board kam bereits defekt an (kein Transportschaden!). Das Ersatzboard rauchte nach geschätzen 10 Stunden ab, ohne das ich überhaupt dazu gekommen wäre OC zu betreiben. 

Resultat:
Mein Spielerechner mutiert zur Dauerbaustelle und ich hege gewisse Vorbehalte gegen Asus. Ich weiss ja, dass ich wahrscheinlich einfach nur Pech hatte, aber mein nächstes Board wird wieder ein MSI oder ich kehre reumütig zu Gigabyte zurück.


----------



## lvr (21. März 2010)

Hatte auch nur Probleme mit Asus. Das erste Board verweigerte nach 3 Monaten seinen Dienst (P5B Premium), weshalb weiss ich heute immer noch nicht. Jedenfalls alles durchgecheckt, äußerlich gabs keine Auffälligkeiten. Nach 5 Wochen bei Asus kam das Board dann zurück. Gemacht haben sie immer noch nichts, außer dass sie scheinbar 2 Pins verbogen haben und mir das nun angelastet haben, obwohl ich vorm Verschicken genau darauf geachtet habe. Als es ankam war außerdem der Sockelschutz nicht mehr vorhanden. Das nenn ich Service. Zeitgleich hatte ich auch noch (leider!) ein P5Q-E. Da war dann der IDE-Controller kaputt und es dauerte 6 Wochen. Vor einer Woche hat sich das Board nun wieder verabschiedet. Jetzt kanns nur noch heißen: 3x Asus und nie wieder . Ich fühl mich jetzt schon eine Weile wohl bei Gigabyte und denke, dass sich das so schnell nicht ändern wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

Razzor schrieb:


> also mein erstes ASUS Board war das
> 
> P4S 800 nie Probleme
> P4P 800 Deluxe   nie Probleme
> ...



Blöde Frage:
Wenn du nie Probleme hattest und die Boards genau das gemacht haben, was du von ihnen erwartest hast - wieso hast du dann ein Board durch ein sehr ähnliches und dieses anschließend durch ein bis-fast-in-die-letzte-Ecke identisches ersetzt?
(Konfigurationsprobleme hatte mein P4C800E del übrigens nie - die BIOSe bei Asus waren durchaus gut. Nützt aber eben nichts, wenn die Hardware die gewünschten und versprochenen Eigenschaften nicht liefern kann)


----------



## Progs-ID (21. März 2010)

Ich hatte bisher 3 Boards von ASUS:


M2NPV-VM
M2v
M3N78 PRO

Bis zum Kauf des Notebooks hatte ich keine Probleme mit diesen Boards.


----------



## DAEF13 (21. März 2010)

Ich hatte ein Board von ASUS bzw. habe es immer noch, aber das wird auch mein letztes sein...
Wenn das Board funktioniert, dann läuft es auch gut, aber ich musste meinem PC 3 Mal einschicken, weil er einmal beim Booten immer abgestürzt ist und dann zweimal kein Bild kam.
Bei den letzen Malen wurde die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht, aber der super Service von €nix testet die Geräte anscheinend nicht ordentlich, und am Ende habe ich dann wieder ein neues/gleiches Modell Board gekriegt...

Dann hat mein Cousin meiner Mutter mal seinen Laptop ausgeliehen, aber nach 2 Wochen war der Grafikkern (GeForce 8600) kaputt, was aber wohl ein Produktionsfehler von nVidia war.


----------



## drdealgood (21. März 2010)

Ich kauf mir nix mehr von Asus 

3 x M4N72-E Leiterbahnen zum PCI-E durchgeschmort sobald da 2 X GTX = Höher als 260 drauf sind  (2 x Repariert zurück bekommen, 1 x Gutschrift) aber schön das Mäntelchen des Schweigens über die Angelegenheit gelegt 

1 x Crosshair II Formula, lässt sich nicht mit den von ASUS vorgegebenen Spezifikationen betreiben ( Keine stabilen 1066 MHz obwohl Rams extra nach QVL gekauft)

Meiner Meinung nach hat der Wechsel der Produktionsstätten von Taiwan und Irland, für die PCB-Layer aufs Festland (China), ganz schön die Qualität leiden lassen 

Aber ist nur meine rein persönliche Meinung


----------



## Razzor (21. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Wenn du nie Probleme hattest und die Boards genau das gemacht haben, was du von ihnen erwartest hast - wieso hast du dann ein Board durch ein sehr ähnliches und dieses anschließend durch ein bis-fast-in-die-letzte-Ecke identisches ersetzt?
> (Konfigurationsprobleme hatte mein P4C800E del übrigens nie - die BIOSe bei Asus waren durchaus gut. Nützt aber eben nichts, wenn die Hardware die gewünschten und versprochenen Eigenschaften nicht liefern kann)



jetzt frag ich mal blöd zurück welche von den board soll identisch gewesen sein ??? 
die hatten alle nen anderen chipsatz und ausstattung lediglich die biosoptionen  waren damals identisch 

und ich war bin asus fan und habe damals mehr getestet und nur weil ich mehrere asus boards hatte heist es ja nicht das ich unzufrieden war ???????


----------



## Intelfan (21. März 2010)

Hm... Dann werde ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Habe mir im Oktober 2009 einen ASUS Laptop zugelegt, da ich ihn von der Schule aus benötige. 2 Monate lief alles Problemlos. Dann ging das Teil aus, sobald man es bewegte oder eine Taste drückte. Hmm kein DIng das Teil hat ja Garantie. Bei der Hotline angerufen alles geklärt, 2 Tage später wurde der Laptop abgeholt. 3 Wochen vergingen, 6 Wochen vergingen... NIX. Anruf bei der Hotline, da mir eine Reparatur innerhalb von 4 Wochen zugesagt wurde, allerdings brachte das Gespräch gar nix, da man derzeit keine Informationen bezüglich meines Laptops habe. 9 Wochen nachdem der Laptop geholt wurde, bekam ich eine E-Mail, das mein Gerät "nicht Zeitnah" repariert werden kann. MAn würde mir aber über meinen Händler eine Gutschrift des Kaufpreises ABZÜGLICH der 2 Monate nutzung gewähren. Kaufpreis war 450 Euro, bekommen habe ich 340 Euro... Dazu kamen die 9 Wochen, die ich hetzt ohne Notebook zusehen musste wie ich klar komme. 

Mein jetziges Mainboard, ein P5KR, das ich als Ersatzboard nutze da mein Gigabyte derzeit auch in Reperatur is, hat ein absolut besch... Boardlayout, verabschiedet sich gerne mit Bluescreens und setzt die BIOS-Einstellungen zurück sobald meine Externe Festplatte beim Booten angeschlossen ist. Außerdem dauert es vom Einschalten bis zum Vistaladebalken ca. 40 Sek.

Also ASUS ist definitiv gestorben. Zumindest für mich!


----------



## Rusher0 (21. März 2010)

Also ich habe in dem einen Rechner seit über fünf Jahren ein Asus Board und das läuft fast 24/7 und hatte noch keine Probleme damit.
Selber kann ich also nichts weiter dazu sagen außer halt das ich mit Asus Produkten noch keine Probleme hatte.

Mein Freund hatte allerdings mal ein Problem, er hatte sich vor ein paar Jahren ein 22" Monitor geholt, als die noch in der 250€ Klasse wahren. Nach wenigen Monaten hatte er einen Pixelfehler, ziemlich in der Mitte. Er hatte an 'nem Donnerstag bei Asus angerufen und am Montag standen die bei ihm vor der Tür. Haben den alten Monitor mitgenommen und ihm aber im Gegenzug direkt einen neuen in die Hand gedrückt, damit war für Asus die Sache auch durch.
Also auch von daher keine Probleme mit Asus.

Und solange ich noch keine solcher Probleme wie ihr hatte schwöre ich auf Asus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2010)

Razzor schrieb:


> jetzt frag ich mal blöd zurück welche von den board soll identisch gewesen sein ???
> die hatten alle nen anderen chipsatz und ausstattung lediglich die biosoptionen  waren damals identisch



Alle drei Boards unterstützen den gleichen Sockel, die gleichen FSB, haben die gleiche Grafikkartenanbindung, die gleichen Erweiterungslots, das gleiche RAM-Interface, die gleichen Anschlüsse an der Southbridge. Die einzigen Unterschiede, die ich sehe, sind beim Zusatz-Festplattencontroller (S: keiner, P: 2xPATA, C: ATA+SATA), der RAID-Funktion (S: Southbridge, P: Zusatzcontroller, C: Beide) -was aber reichlich redundant ist, wenn man nicht sehr viele Laufwerke hat- und bei der LAN-Anbindung (S nur mit 100MBit). Selbst das Desing und das Layout unterscheiden sich nur wenig, die Spannungsversorgung dürfte identisch sein,...

Und die Chips auf dem P4P800 und dem P4C800 sind identisch. Der einzige Unterschied ist der deaktivierte RAID in der Southbridge und PAT beim P4P800 - wobei ersteres aber eben über den Zusatzcontroller trotzdem möglich und letzteres unter anderem Namen von Asus freigeschalten ist. (wie auf fast allen i865 Boards)




> und ich war bin asus fan und habe damals mehr getestet und nur weil ich mehrere asus boards hatte heist es ja nicht das ich unzufrieden war ???????



Musst nicht gleich deine letzten Satzzeichen verschwenden, ich wollte einfach nur wissen, was dein Grund war, soviel Geld (wenn du sie neu gekauft hast) in so ähnliche Platinen zu investieren. Die meisten Leute würden die Unterschiede kaum finden, wenn sie gezielt danach suchen würde - geschweige denn, dass man sie im Alltag merkt. (okay: SiS&Treiber vielleicht, das weiß ich nicht. Aber P4C und P4P sind wirklich kaum zu unterscheiden)


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2010)

Tjo, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf zu ASUS hab...

Mein Board war eine ASUS K8V-SE Deluxe.... Beim erstenmal hats des Board durchgehauen. --> Umtausch

Beim zweiten Mal gleich wieder ---> Umtausch

Beim dritten mal hats geklappt....


----------



## Herbalist89 (25. März 2010)

Hallo Leute also ich kann auch nichts negatives sagen bin echt zufrieden mit Asus zu dem support kann ich nix sagen da ich den noch nie in anspruch nehmen musste. Damals ein Asus A7N8X Deluxe und dann ein A8N-E laufen beide bis heute ohne iwelche Probs. Ein Crosshair Formula 3 hab ich in meiner aktuellen Kiste und bin auch davon sehr angetan


----------



## Wolf78 (25. März 2010)

Was ich zu Asus sagen kann ….

Ich selber hatte ein Asus P5E3 und ein Asus P5Q3 . Mit beiden Mainboards hatte ich Probleme ,meist war es der Ram der mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat aber auch beim OC kam ich nicht sehr weit . Meist war bei FSB 450 Schluss  bei recht hoher Spannung . 
Die ständigen BIOS Updates nervten mich ,weil trotz neuer Updates nichts besser lief. Wenn man bei Asus nicht auf die QVL – Ramliste achtet ,kann es schon zu Problemen kommen . Zum Bios selber kann ich sagen – sehr übersichtlich .
Ich haben die Gleiche CPU auf meinem GB – Board und FSB 500 in kürzester Zeit stabil bekommen ,also muss es doch am Board gelegen haben . Zu Asus Hotline kann ich nur sagen ,habe geschlagene 20 mal da angerufen ( wegen Ramproblemen ),der Mitarbeiter kam mir vor als währe es ein unqualifizierter  Mitarbeiter der gerade ausgeschlafen hat ( und immer wieder die selben Worte ) << DAS MUSS gehen >> . Die Internetseite lahmt .

Ich würde mir kein ASUS mehr kaufen ,auch wenn Sie mit optisch gut gefallen .


----------



## maGic (8. September 2010)

hmm....beim Arbeit habe ich 11 Stück ASUS P4B800 SE inkl Prescott 3,0 Ghz  mitgenhomen.

Keiner Board funzt, paar ging in Qualm auf. 
Ich herhielt knappe Antwort von IT-Fachmann, diese Mobo ist recht unzuverlässig.
Spawa ist zu knapp dimensioniert, und NB ist schlecht gekühlt(erkannt an geschmolzene rosa WLP)
Dafür hat alle P4 Prescott überlebt. 

*Das passiert es nach jahrelang Betrieb, und  plötzlich PC fällt wie Domino masseweise aus *


Auch postiv gibt es zu berichten,
ASUS P3B-F und CUBX ist TOP-Board, M3N-HT ist auch gut.


----------



## Balthar (6. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte selber einige Boards und Grafikkarten von Asus und hatte bisher nicht einen Defekt und das obwohl ich gut OC betreibe momentan vlt nicht so sehr wie damals aber dennoch kann ich mich nicht beklagen, da hab ich bei so manch anderem Hersteller ganz anderes erlebt (Asrock, Gigabyte)


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Februar 2012)

Denke mal mein Problem kann man auch dazuzählen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ung-des-sata-iii-ports-trotz-i-o-levelup.html


----------



## Gothic1806 (7. Februar 2012)

Kann mich über Asus auch ned beklagen hab jetzt mein drittes Asus Mainboard alles top mein erstes das P4C800 läuft noch wie ne eins .

Asus Grafikkarte nur eine die is hin nach 5 Jahren war ne Geforce 6800 .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe schon viele Mainboard von Asus getestet, zwar nur meine eigenen mit OC* aber bissher hatte ich weder Probleme mit irgendwelchen Speicher Schwierigkeiten noch CPU inkompatibilitäten. Was mich lediglich gestört hat ist wenn man jeden Tag einen Rechner mit einem ASUS Mainboard versieht und die Treiber herunterladen möchte, weil ja die aktuellste Treiber installiert werden sollen und die verdamte ASUS-Seite grotten langsam ist und selbst der FTP kein Downloadspeed bietet dann ist das schon ein großer Servicemanko, welchen ich Asus zu schreiben muss. Rund um kaum defekte Mainboards von Asus, Reklamation läuft gut bekommt Asus eine 80%. Es gibt nur wenige Marken die sich bei mir totall ins aus geschossen haben.

Mfg


----------



## lukyluke (7. Februar 2012)

Ich liebe Asus weil sie geile Boards bauen und als ich damals den Sockel meines alten Asus maximus II Formular (Sockel 775) bei Asus reparieren lassen wollte. Bekam ich ein neues Asus maximus III Extreme (1156) im Wert von 300€ zurück. Hat mich 40€ gekostet und das Ding rennt heute xD


----------



## JackOnell (7. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mittlerweile das die asus boards Sockel 775 mit ddr 3 Unterstützung zu dieser Zeit den betastatus nicht verloren haben.
Ich glaube bei einigen boards gab es an die 8-10 biosversionen, die alle samt nichts besser gemacht haben.


----------



## Fireb0ng (7. Februar 2012)

Die wenigsten Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt mit ASRock und ASUS. MSI hatte ich 3 Boards die in Rauch aufgingen und bei Gigabyte 2 Boards die nicht ihren dienst tuen wollten.
Ich denke aber das jeder Hersteller mal Probleme mit seinen Boards hat und schlechte MOBO Serien hat. Das ist halt so wie man es grad bekommt.

Mit meinem Maximus Formula SE lief mein q6600 mit 3,7GHz und genug Luft nach oben war auch, bei meinem MSI P7N SLI-FI hat das Board ein monat 3,2 GHz geschafft danach hat das board seinen Letzten dienstweg angetreten


----------



## nebeneffekt (7. Februar 2012)

Mein neues ASUS mainboard war defekt. ein: ASUS P8P67 Rev.3.1
siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e-wenn-man-nichts-tut-neu-zusammengebaut.html
der Shop hats ohne probleme Ausgewechselt. Aber wo ich bei ASUS nachgefragt habe beim Support, hat mir die Englischsprachige Support gar nicht zurückgeschrieben.
Der Deutsche eigentlich recht spät.
Das board ist aber Grunde rech toll, da es viele nützliche Anschlüsse hat.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e-wenn-man-nichts-tut-neu-zusammengebaut.html


----------



## taso_1 (7. Februar 2012)

Bei meinen letzten Asus Mainboard hatte ich ein defektes Bios bin jetzt auf Gigabyte umgestiegen und alles läuft perfekt ...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mit Asus noch nie Probleme.
Das war wohl Glück. 
Bin jetzt aber auf Gigabyte.


----------



## 45thFuchs (7. Februar 2012)

Mehr als 20verbaut ,noch nie eins kaputt.
Nur kleinigkeiten beim jetztigen wie eine nicht regelbare LLC und kleinere Taktschwankungen stören.
Dafür ist die Lüftersteuerung ,Kühlung und Schutzmechanismus perfekt.(Sound ist weit vorne,Onboard grafik reicht für DA2 und andere games auf niedrigen details.)
Das teil will einfach nicht sterben und bleibt darum erstmal .
Von Boards unter der 100euro grenze kann ich nicht viel sagen,aber das werden wohl genau so OC Bomben sein die 770er reihe von MSI(MSI schiesst scherben!).


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. Februar 2012)

Hatte bis jetzt auch nur Asus Mainboards bis auf eins von Gigabyte!
Nie Probleme etc. und halten ordentlich was aus


----------



## Lotto (7. Februar 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> In diesem Thread bitte ich euch um eure wahren Erfahrungen mit Asusboards...



Also ich hab schon an die 10 Boards von ASUS in diverse Rechner gebaut und nie Probleme damit gehabt. Aktuell hab ich das ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 und bin rundum zufrieden. Davor wars ein Gigabyte, auch da keine Beanstandung.
Im Prinzip ist es wie bei Autos: man kann Pech haben aber bei nem guten Hersteller ist die Chance geringer.


----------



## JackOnell (7. Februar 2012)

taso_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei meinen letzten Asus Mainboard hatte ich ein defektes Bios bin jetzt auf Gigabyte umgestiegen und alles läuft perfekt ...



Genau das habe ich dann auch gemacht von asus zu gigabyte und von Intel zu amd und der Phenom läuft seit dem stabil, was der q9550 und davor ein e6850 nicht taten.
@ Lotto
Parallel zum x38,x48,p45 habe ich ein p5k se läuft mit nem q9550 und ddr 2 super, ich denke das asus nicht in der Lage war diese chipsätze mit ddr 3 vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen, das hat unteranderem dfi und gigabyte besser gelöst, diese ganzen p5e3 boadrs waren auch nicht lange auf dem Markt.


----------



## Wambo (8. Februar 2012)

Hi,

hab bisher 3 Asus Boards verbaut, 2 Gigabyte und 2 ASRock.

Generell muss ich sagen, die Asus laufen am besten. OC finde ich damit auch am angenehmsten.
Fehler hatte ich da wirklich nie.

Hab da schon einiges erlebt, mein ASRock musste 3x in die RMA, dann lief es halbwegs, aber hatte oft Bootloops. Aber hier gehts ja um Asus. Noch nie n Problem gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## pepe1964 (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen ich war bis Januar immer zufrieden mit Asus, ich brauchte denn Support bis Januar ja auch noch nie. 

Meine Mainboards waren bis dahin immer von Asus von Pentium 90 bis zum jetzigen ein M4A79T deluxe /U3S6

Aber bei dem jetzigen Mainboard brauche ich denn Support und schon fängt das elend an.

Ich möchte euch denn Fall mal schildern.

Der Rechner hatte immer mal Abstürze so 1 -2 mal im Monat damit konnte ich aber leben und nun wollte ich eine SSD Platte anschliessen da diese SATa 6Gb hat an die U3S6 Karte ran und die Karte hat die SSD Platte nicht erkannt. Also Asus eine Mail geschrieben und mit dem Techniker per Mail haben wir den Fehler auch schnell erkannt die U3S6 Karte defekt. Techniker mir geraten die Karte einzuschicken. Ich zu meinem Händler und die Karte dort am 15.01 abgegeben und ihm auch gleich die Mails von Asus mit dazu. Jetzt wartet mein Händler auch mit täglichen anrufen immer noch auf die RMa Nummer von Asus denn ohne diese kann er das Mainboard nicht einschicken inzwischen habe ich auch mal Asus kontaktiert. Die letzte Antwort war dann wir können die Karte einzeln nicht annehmen es ist immer ein bundel aus Karte, Mainbboard und allen Kabeln. Was soll dieser Unsinn Der Rechner arbeitet stabil auch ohne die Karte und ich habe weder Lust wochenlang auf diesen Rechner zu verzichten noch mal wieder alles neu zu Installieren. Habe mich inzwischen damit angefunden das ich mir ein neues Mainboard holen werde und zwar nicht von Asus, andere Eltern haben auch schöne Töchter.

liebe grüße Peter


----------



## Zyklon83 (22. Februar 2012)

Da stimme ich Pepe1964 total zu Support und was RMA angeht unteraller sau...habe das 2mal durch gemacht.

1. Asus A8V Deluxe ( 9 wochen RMA )

2. Asus M4A78 Pro  ( 7 wochen RMA )

Danach hab ich mir geschworen nie wieder ein Board von ASUS...bin dann auch zu Gigabyte gewechselt aus den einfachen grund das sie in sachen Support und RMA zurzeit das maß der dinge sind worauf es ankommt wer will schon zuhause sitzen und fast 2 monate auf sein Board warten.


----------



## dgcss (22. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde Asus mega schlecht. wenn du dir die Problemecken hier im Forum anschaust ist 90% Asrock & Asus Probleme und das spiegelt sich in meinen Persönlichen erfahrungen wieder.

erst war nur Asrock schlecht (Damals haben die viel müll verbaut) und seid gut 1 Jahr macht Asus auch nurnoch müll (Vorallem seid UEFI).
Hab diese Woche 3 Testsysteme aufgebaut für den Vergleich (1155-I5 2500 / 1155-I7 2700 / 2011-3930) Alle 3 Mit Asus/Asrock Boards. System 2&3 Liefen mal sowas von Grottig (Am lahmen ewige Hänger im Aufbau etc. Dazu noch Probs bei der Installation.) bei dem 2011 wurde danach das board gegen ein Gigabyte-UD3 ausgetauscht und siehe da es lief alles Problemlos. Lediglich 1 von 3 Asus/Asrock lief Problemlos was ich dann auch behalten habe (siehe unten Sigi PC1) Der I7 Fror ewig ein (Gleiche Board wie unten / Bord 2 mal vorhanden gewesen). Es wurden bei allen 3 Systemen die gleichen Sachen genommen (Bis auf Board/CPU)

Also wenn Gigabyte ebenfalls Board gehabt hätte mit PCI-E 3.0 in der 200€ Klasse hätt ich auch da lieber das GB genommen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> Also ich finde Asus mega schlecht. wenn du dir die Problemecken hier im Forum anschaust ist 90% Asrock & Asus Probleme und das spiegelt sich in meinen Persönlichen erfahrungen wieder.
> 
> erst war nur Asrock schlecht (Damals haben die viel müll verbaut) und seid gut 1 Jahr macht Asus auch nurnoch müll (Vorallem seid UEFI).
> Hab diese Woche 3 Testsysteme aufgebaut für den Vergleich (1155-I5 2500 / 1155-I7 2700 / 2011-3930) Alle 3 Mit Asus/Asrock Boards. System 2&3 Liefen mal sowas von Grottig (Am lahmen ewige Hänger im Aufbau etc. Dazu noch Probs bei der Installation.) bei dem 2011 wurde danach das board gegen ein Gigabyte-UD3 ausgetauscht und siehe da es lief alles Problemlos. Lediglich 1 von 3 Asus/Asrock lief Problemlos was ich dann auch behalten habe (siehe unten Sigi PC1) Der I7 Fror ewig ein (Gleiche Board wie unten / Bord 2 mal vorhanden gewesen). Es wurden bei allen 3 Systemen die gleichen Sachen genommen (Bis auf Board/CPU)
> ...


 

Ich will dir ja nix unterstellen, aber ich denke das Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner. 


Ich baue jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren hier Rechner für unsere Kunden (die wir auch betreuen, nur Firmen-Kunden ), und wir verbauen nur ASUS. P5Q, P7P. P8P usw haben wir in der Zeit im Einsatz. Und noch nie gab es probleme mit Hänger, oder bei der Installation. 
Und ich habe schon viele zusammengebaut


----------



## Blutengel (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zwar nicht so viele PCs zusammengebaut wie mein Vorschreiber, aber es waren im Laufe der Jahre echt genug. Für Familie und Freunde,..... ausschließlich Asus Boards! Es müßte noch der Erste von denen Allen zu mir kommen und über n Problem klagen


----------



## dgcss (22. Februar 2012)

> Ich will dir ja nix unterstellen, aber ich denke das Problem sitzt vor dem Rechner.


Ja richtig und das sind alles asus nutzer wie die Mainboard und Problemecke zeigt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> Ja richtig und das sind alles asus nutzer wie die Mainboard und Problemecke zeigt



Die Problemecke ist im ASUS Unterforum, hm?  

-- 

Naja, du musst es so sehen, es melden sich immer nur die die Probleme haben, nicht die die keine haben. ASUS verkauft mit am meisten Mainboards (würde ich jetzt mal behaupten) und es gibt sicherlich zur Relation gesehen wesentlihc mehr zufriedene Benutzer.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Februar 2012)

Es gibt bei mir ein einfaches asus board ohne schnick schnack das läuft bis heute noch ein p5kse epu , aber sobald asus etwas neues in die hand nimmt wie damals das p5e3 und alle zugehörigen Modelle bzw die p5q3 Serie geht das in die Hose und der Support bzw rma ist mehr als schlecht ich habe zb alles einbeschickt und bekam nur eine platine zurück. Oder ein p5e3 delux  ging weg und ein p5e3 premium kam zurück. Und ich konnte noch stundenlang weiterheulen nicht umsonst gründen menchen Selbsthilfegruppen schick mal ein Laptop zu asus der kommt demolierter zurück als er wegging mit nem schreiben wenn sie 450 Euro bezahlen kommt er repariert oder unrepariert zurück.


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. Februar 2012)

Teile registrieren und vorher an den Support wenden ,dann kann das schneller gehn .
Genaue beschreibung des problems sollte auch dabei liegen und nicht irgendein gemotze.
Wenn ich auf die Kwalität der boards schaue hab ich von denen noch nie ein schlechtes Board gehabt,die hatten früher schon erstklassige komponenten.
Die 70-90 euro bretter bezeichne ich trotzdem gern als bombe  Weil in der Preisgruppe einfach vor allem Reserven ,Kwalität und austattung fehlen.
Vor allem wenn an den Reserven gespahrt wird kann das böse enden.

Frage nebenbei,sind Asus uefi´s OSX bootfähig?Ich will nur das Betriebssystem,die PC´s darf apple behalten.
Das es dann zwangsweise wegen Apple support Intel sein sollte muss weiss ich auch.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Februar 2012)

45thFuchs schrieb:
			
		

> Teile registrieren und vorher an den Support wenden ,dann kann das schneller gehn .
> Genaue beschreibung des problems sollte auch dabei liegen und nicht irgendein gemotze.
> Wenn ich auf die Kwalität der boards schaue hab ich von denen noch nie ein schlechtes Board gehabt,die hatten früher schon erstklassige komponenten.
> Die 70-90 euro bretter bezeichne ich trotzdem gern als bombe  Weil in der Preisgruppe einfach vor allem Reserven ,Kwalität und austattung fehlen.
> ...



Die von mir benannten boards waren preislich alle so um die 250 Euro und das p5k se war ein 75 Euro board mit ddr2


----------



## Jan565 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich muss sagen, ich hatte bissher nur Probleme mit MSI und sonst mit keinem Hersteller. Das P7N SLi Premium und das P7N SLi waren bei mir die schlechtesten Boards, da Schmierte mir 2 mal der Rechner bei einem BIOS Update ab. Habe alles nach Anleitung gemacht und danach war das Board nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. 

Ansonsten immer zufrieden mit jedem Board. 

Wer Taktet stellt andere Ansprüche an ein Board als einer der nicht Taktet. Da ich selber auch OC betreibe, habe ich mich mal für Gigabyte entschieden und ich muss sagen es läuft alles wunder bar damit. 

Allerdings bin ich schon seit über 2 Jahren wieder bei AMD. Bei Intel war Asus mal das non-plus Ultra was Takten und so angeht. Heute bin ich da denke ich mal nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden was das angeht. Wird wohl auch noch so bleiben, da ich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach bis Piledriver bzw ende diesen jahres kein CPU und Board update machen werde.


----------



## Shones (22. Februar 2012)

Ich kann mich bei der Qualität von ASUS nicht beklagen. Ich hatte NIE was kaputtes von ASUS und ich hab schon viele PCs gebaut. Dass der Support grottig ist mag sein, aber ich musste von diesem wie gesagt nie gebrauch machen.
Bei anderen Herstellern, gerade von Mainboards hatte ich VIELE Probleme. Reihenweise kaputte Boards von AsRock, MSI, teilweise auch Foxconn (ok beim Foxconn war das Board vllt nicht komplett schuld).
Und ich würde auch jederzeit wieder ASUS-Produkte kaufen


----------



## Jolly91 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe seit 2005 ein ASUS M2N4-SLI mit einem AMD 6000, getaktet habe ich darauf auch schon, und naja, hat immer alles mitgemacht. Ohne Probleme.

Jetzt habe ich seit 2009, alles so alt , ein ASUS P5Q-E, mit einem Q9550 und konnte da selbst mit FSB 471 im Hochsommer lang fahren, und jetzt bei der Ram-Vollbestückung trotz aktiver NB-Kühlung, jaja der 2te CPU Lüfter , brauch ich da 1,32Vnb um das stabil zu halten, bei einem FSB von 450, ergo 3825Mhz. 

Und wenn man mal zu hoch taktet, machts nen Auto-CMOS, bei anderen Herstellern darf man da schon mal das Case öffnen 

Klar hätte ich je gedacht, über FSB von 450 zu takten, hätte ich mir ein DFI genommen


----------



## Shones (22. Februar 2012)

Mein Rampage Formula macht 580 FSB unter Luft (danach macht mein RAM schlapp)


----------



## Intelfan (22. Februar 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> Also ich finde Asus mega schlecht. wenn du dir die Problemecken hier im Forum anschaust ist 90% Asrock & Asus Probleme und das spiegelt sich in meinen Persönlichen erfahrungen wieder.
> 
> erst war nur Asrock schlecht (Damals haben die viel müll verbaut) und seid gut 1 Jahr macht Asus auch nurnoch müll (Vorallem seid UEFI).
> Hab diese Woche 3 Testsysteme aufgebaut für den Vergleich (1155-I5 2500 / 1155-I7 2700 / 2011-3930) Alle 3 Mit Asus/Asrock Boards. System 2&3 Liefen mal sowas von Grottig (Am lahmen ewige Hänger im Aufbau etc. Dazu noch Probs bei der Installation.) bei dem 2011 wurde danach das board gegen ein Gigabyte-UD3 ausgetauscht und siehe da es lief alles Problemlos. Lediglich 1 von 3 Asus/Asrock lief Problemlos was ich dann auch behalten habe (siehe unten Sigi PC1) Der I7 Fror ewig ein (Gleiche Board wie unten / Bord 2 mal vorhanden gewesen). Es wurden bei allen 3 Systemen die gleichen Sachen genommen (Bis auf Board/CPU)
> ...



Hmm also ich muss sagen das ASRock eine 180° Wendung vollzogen hat. Die beiden ASrockboards die mein ASUS und MSI Board ersetzt haben laufen wesentlich stabiler und das Z68 vom Mainrechner in der Sig ist 1000x besser verarbeitet als das (in etwa gleich teure) MSI.. Aber gut jeder sieht das anders


----------



## Shones (22. Februar 2012)

> Hmm also ich muss sagen das ASRock eine 180° Wendung vollzogen hat. Die  beiden ASrockboards die mein ASUS und MSI Board ersetzt haben laufen  wesentlich stabiler und das Z68 vom Mainrechner in der Sig ist 1000x  besser verarbeitet als das (in etwa gleich teure) MSI.. Aber gut jeder  sieht das anders


Achja?
Nur weil alle immer die AsRock Boards seit neuestem empfehlen?
Ich bin da anderer Meinung!
Googel mal nach kaputten Z68 Boards mit ner verschiedenen Firma dahinter. Bei Asus und Gigabyte findest du quasi nichts und bei AsRock Tausende Einträge mit kaputten Speicherbänken. Natürlich mögen sie jetzt bessere Boards bauen, aber sie sind mMn dennoch lange nicht auf dem Level von Asus oder gar darüber


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (22. Februar 2012)

Finde den Support von Asus auch nicht gerade berauschen. auch wenn die Produkte eigentlich gut sind, aber wie du schon sagst gibt es noch andere gute Marken.


----------



## dgcss (23. Februar 2012)

Also das Asrock "besser" geworden ist will ich nicht abstreiten. Damals konnte man sagen das Biostar , Asrock und ECS einfach minderwertiger Elektroschrott war. Nun kann man es als "gutes" Mittelklasseboard sehen. 
Nur ich wiederhole mich dennoch anhand unserer RMAs und auch hier im Forum sieht man ein fach zu sehr/oft "habe Probleme mit Asrock/Asus" und das Spiegelt sich einfach in meinen Erfahrungen und unserer RMA wieder


----------



## TheReal1604 (23. Februar 2012)

Hab mein P5Q-Deluxe nun schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren, lüppt ohne Probleme mit meinen 2 HD4850 @ Wakü und dem Q6600 @ 3,6GHz @ Wakü .
Passt schon, würd ich meinen. Mit Asus direkt hab ich bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Intelfan (23. Februar 2012)

Hmm ja ich denke gerade bei Mainboards gehen Meinungen und erfahrungen weit auseinander.. Bei MSI hatte ich es mit dem 870er Boards das mir 4x (!!) nacheinander Spawas abgeraucht sind ohne iwelches OC oder sonstigem. Die Boards waren länger unterwegs als in meinem Rechner.. Bei meinem letzten ASUS hatte ich fiepen ohne ende von den Spawas und laufend Bluescreens.. Beide Boards haben über 150€ gekostet.. Mein Übergangsboard von Asrock für 35€ lief dagegen üer 4 Monate ohne irgendwelche Mucken.. Und mit dem neuen Board von Asrock auch keine Probs... 

Und bezüglich der Speicherbanke.. Da hat Asrock ja eher zweitrangig Schuld dran. Sparen tuen alle Hersteller und Asrock hat da nunmal daneben gegriffen.. Kommt vor  

Aber wie gesagt, gerade bei Boards gehen Meinungen und Erfahrungen auseinander..


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Februar 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> Damals konnte man sagen das Biostar , Asrock und ECS einfach minderwertiger Elektroschrott war. Nun kann man es als "gutes" Mittelklasseboard sehen.


 
Biostar hat damals mit dem Tp45 sich nen großen Namen gemacht, weil das Board sich super OCen ließ. 

Btw. würde ich mich weiterhin immer wieder ASUS kaufen, obwohl ich in letzter Zeit dies nicht tat, da ich günstig an andere Boards kam.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2012)

Also mal angenommen das nur diese ddr3 boards mit dem Sockel 775 bomben waren und alles andere läuft hat mich schon bloß der Support zum nichtkauf überzeugt.
Ich hätte ein Jahr lang nur Stress und immer wieder platinen bekommen die nicht liefen.
Bei der 6 oder 7 rma haben die die pins verbogen und dem ganzen Drama ein ende gemacht.
Mit dem Satz sie haben die pins verbogen und keine Garantie mehr bei einem board mit einer anderen seriennummer als die die zuvor in rma ging haben die es geschafft mich als Kunde zu verlieren.
Danach habe ich den kompletten Schrott verkauft und mir mein aktuelles sys zusammengestellt


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

2x msi 770-C45 +2x955+1xGTX460 768 Gleiches problem. Microschrott International....
Das Board was ich jetzt habe steht sogar den Crosshairs in nichts nach (wenn man 2x8 lanes nicht tragisch findet) Und war sehr fair im preis,da ist auch wirklich alles drauf und die OC eigenschaften wohl individuell aber besonders gut.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Februar 2012)

Vom OC-Technischen her gefiel mir persönlich Asus immer besser als z.B. MSI oder Gigabyte, schon allein weil Spannungseinstellungen viel genauer möglich sind.

Mir ist allerdings auch noch kein Board gestorben, ich musste also noch nie den Support in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Jo da muss man echt pech haben ,ich habe nur Asus in der familie,naja 2xgigabyte die sind auch nicht schlecht ,nur beim Sound leichte abstrische aber das Bios und OC ist genau so blindflug nach 2 mal sehn.S1366 beide.....und SAUTEUER.Geht garnicht von nem 120euro Board Soundqualitätsmässig rangenommen zu werden,
Am Asrock pro3 hab ich mich ja schon oft genug ausgeheult,aber das wird dem Sound ungefähr gleichen.Wobei ich es bei der Preisklasse dann naja,verschmerzen kann ,aber keinen K darauf.

Zu meinem wunder läuft das Asrock board aber noch ,und die plastikpins des Boxedlüfter halten ohne die platine zu knicken Noch mal anfassen oder übertakten werde ich das aber garantiert nicht.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Vom OC-Technischen her gefiel mir persönlich Asus immer besser als z.B. MSI oder Gigabyte, schon allein weil Spannungseinstellungen viel genauer möglich sind.
> 
> Mir ist allerdings auch noch kein Board gestorben, ich musste also noch nie den Support in Anspruch nehmen.



Solange man den Support nicht braucht ist alles im grünen bereich, zu den Spannungen fallen mir spontan der begriff overvolten ein da waren auch einige Spitzenreiter bei.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (24. Februar 2012)

Hatte mit meinem Asus Striker II Formula damals immer nur Probleme , wie Bluescreens, LAN Probleme , sata II funktionierte nach ~2 Jahren nicht mehr und nicht zu vergessen die enorme Hitzeentwicklung.

Seit "neuestem" nutze ich jetzt ein ASRock Board Extreme 7 Gen 3 und ich kann nur sagen das dieses Produkt in KEINER Hinsicht schlechter ist als ASUS und co
Setdem sich ASRock von ASUS getrennt hat gehts nur noch bergauf 

Preis/Leistung , Qualität/Verarbeitung und vor allem auch das Design ist für mich unschlagbar.


----------



## Thallassa (24. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie gibt es einfach diese Lager. Und immer gute und schlechte Produkte im Portfolio eines Herstellers. Siehe BeQuiet! mit SystemPower (Chinaböller) und StraightPower (gescheite Netzteile)
Oder Leute, die in ihrem Leben 6 Mal eine Defekte HDD von WD hatten und WD verteufeln. Andere schwören auf WD und hatten 11 defekte Samsung HDDs oder whatever. So ging es sicherlich auch einigen ASUS-Kunden.

Wobei nicht jedes ASUS-Produkt gut ist, es gibt viele schlechte, wie z.B. aktuell das Crosshair V (am besten noch mit Thunderbold), davor das Crosshair IV und Croshair III.
Aus der selben Serie wie das Striker II Extreme, allesamt etwas überzüchtete Boards und Kühlungsprobleme ohne Ende, idle teils 70 Grad. Das kann Gigabyte aber genausogut, wenn nicht besser.
Die ASUS-Grafikkarten sind top, da glaube ich kann man sich fast einig sein. Wenn man PC-Hardware, egal welchen Herstellers und egal welcher Sparte uneingeschränkte, lebenslange Funktionsfähigkeit unterstellt, ist sowieso schon alles vorbei - das darf man heutzutage gar nicht und muss gezwungenermaßen manchmal ein- zwei Reklamationen ertragen. Oder sich einfach eine Runde erkundigen, da kommt meistens schon einiges bei rum. Und ich meine nicht irgendwelche Kurzreviews auf nem Filesharingblog oder Kundenbewertungen bei Alternate.
Mainboards sind besonders kompliziert, sie sind die anfälligsten Komponenten im PC. AsRock macht seine Sache gut, manchmal etwas lasch verarbeitet und nur ein Jahr Garantie, dafür stimmt der Preis sehr gut.
Bei ASUS, ich ziehe mal die Aktuellen 8- und 5- Serien (AMD9 und Intel6-Bretter) stimmt das ganze auch wieder. Preis, Verarbeitung, Funktionsfähigkeit. Paradebeispiele wären hier das M5A99X Evo und das P8P67 Evo
Bei Sockel 1156 sah das ganz anders aus, da waren ASUS Boards nicht gerade das höchste der Gefühle - v.A. die, die nachträglich USB und SATA3 spendiert bekommen haben - Rückläuferquote enorm. Dahingegen hat z.B. beim HighEnd Board Maximus III Formula alles gestimmt. Von der OC-Fähigkeit zum Preis (ja, der war angemessen), Hitzeentwicklung und Austattung. Bei Boards muss man sich ohnehin lange Gedanken machen, welches man nun tatsächlich braucht bzw. brauchen könnte.
Und während sich, insbesondere in den letzten 2 Jahren, MSI, Biostar, Abit, Gigabyte, Jetway, Foxconn und Intel mit seinen eigenen Mainboards, selbst ins Aus schießen (Vergleichen mit Funktionsumfang, Preis und Ausstattung), bleiben nur noch 5 interessante Hersteller: ASUS, AsRock, EVGA, Zotac und Sapphire - die letzteren drei sind Nischenerscheinungen. Bei diesen stimmt, solange man funktionstüchtigkeit unterstellt alles: Preis, Umfang, Zubehör, Garantie, etc. 
Also hat man mehr oder weniger die Wahl: AsRock und ASUS. Diese dominieren in Deutschland mit momentan ca. 80% Marktanteil komplett den Markt. Was den ASUS-Support angeht, kann ich nichts negatives berichten. Den habe ich allerdings erst einmal gebraucht. Schätze aber, es kommt dort auch auf den Mitarbeiter selbst an. 
Wer zuvor von ASUS enttäuscht würde, geht nun zu AsRock. Wer von AsRock enttäuscht wird, muss schauen, ob man sich an ASUS oder AsRock nocheinmal heranwagt, oder auf einen anderen hersteller wechselt. Mainboards sind ein kompliziertes Stück Technik. Man sollte nicht gleich aufgeben, wenn eines kaputt geht. Wobei hier auch gilt nachzusehen, ob man ein eher gutes oder eher schlechtes Produkt erwischt hat. Aber eine unsaubere Lötstelle oder eine Bodenwelle beim Transport zuviel, sodass sich irgendetwas minimal löst und schon kann irgendetwas hinüber sein. Ein unsauberer Kühleraufbau oder Rauch un das daheim genauso. Naja...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2012)

Die meisten Leute hier kritisieren ja auch nicht die Qualität der Asus-Boards (die im Schnitt vermutlich nicht schlechter sind - wobei ich herausgerissene Kühlerösen seinerzeit ausschließlich bei Asus gesehen habe), sondern was man erlebt, wenn das Board tatsächlich mal nicht das macht, was man erwartet. Und da ist es dann ziemlich egal, ob die Software spinnt, ein Transportschaden vorliegt oder die Informationen von Asus schlichtweg falsch waren:
Den Support kann man vergessen. Und darin sind sich sehr, sehr, sehr viele einig - während fast alle Asus-Verfechter mit "Support hab ich noch nie gebraucht" enden.
Der ist aber eigentlich der wichtigste Aspekt hochpreisiger Produkte, denn man nicht gerade sehr hohe OC-Ansprüche hat, dann erfüllt ein x-beliebiges Board, das 60% weniger als ein Crosshair kostet, seinen Zweck genauso.


----------



## 45thFuchs (24. Februar 2012)

Also die Evga sollten schon fette bretter sein,aber vielleicht etwas überteuert.
Selbst das beste vom besten ist zwichen 100-140 Euro schon erreicht,jedes bischen mehr bringt nichts mehr in der praxis.(Ausname S1366/2011 )
Produkte wie das Crosshair sind auch vollkommen überteuert,und die benchmarks werden auch nicht mehr besser.


----------



## JackOnell (24. Februar 2012)

Für mich persönlich zählt nicht nur die Ausstattung viel wichtiger ist ein stabiler betrieb im Alltag, und vor allem ein guter Support.
Ich kann es nicht verstehen das man bei einem Produkt für das man 260-300 Euro ausgibt so im regen stehen gelassen wird.
Ich finde Mann sollte schneller Ersatz bekommen, und nicht 4 Wochen warten müssen, desweiteren wäre es toll wenn man nach 2 Wochen jemanden erreicht der sagen kann wo oder was gerade passiert aber selbst auf Emails wird nicht geantwortet und am Telefon bekommt man keine Auskunft.

Zum Thema Grafikkarte kann ich auch nichts erfreuliches sagen die En 8800 Ultra hat nur ein halbes gehalten und nach 4 Wochen rma musste ich mich um den Ersatz streiten weil die ultra nicht mehr lieferbar war war hätte es eine 9800+ sein sollen die zu ramschpreisen zu haben war.
Und bei dieser Geschichte hat der distributor sich entschlossen mir eine palit gtx 275 zu schicken die aber auch nur knapp 300 Euro wert war.

Edit

Das einzige was ich von asus noch habe ist der lcd und ganz erlich ich bin froh das dort keine garantie mehr drauf ist.
Somit kann der bedenkenlos auf den Schrott.


----------



## Flipperflo (24. Februar 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es einfach diese Lager. Und immer gute und schlechte Produkte im Portfolio eines Herstellers. Siehe BeQuiet! mit SystemPower (Chinaböller) und StraightPower (gescheite Netzteile)
> Oder Leute, die in ihrem Leben 6 Mal eine Defekte HDD von WD hatten und WD verteufeln. Andere schwören auf WD und hatten 11 defekte Samsung HDDs oder whatever. So ging es sicherlich auch einigen ASUS-Kunden.
> 
> Wobei nicht jedes ASUS-Produkt gut ist, es gibt viele schlechte, wie z.B. aktuell das Crosshair V (am besten noch mit Thunderbold), davor das Crosshair IV und Croshair III.
> ...



Darf ich fragen, warum deiner Meinung nach das Crosshair 5 Formula schlecht sein soll ?? Ich würde gerne eine Begründung haben, da ein Freund von mir ein neues AM3+ Board besorgen möchte.


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. Februar 2012)

Das einzige was mir bis jetzt stresst machte ist Microschrott international...
Normal laufen computerteile bis ans ende aller tage ohne sich zu beschweren.


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (25. Februar 2012)

Flipperflo schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, warum deiner Meinung nach das Crosshair 5 Formula schlecht sein soll ?? Ich würde gerne eine Begründung haben, da ein Freund von mir ein neues AM3+ Board besorgen möchte.


 
die suche wird dir hier und in anderen Foren sicherlich schnell weiterhelfen .... über dieses Board wird sich fast täglich beschwert Hände weg.


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. Februar 2012)

Rog halt,ganz schön und toll aber den aufpreis braucht man nicht.
Meins findet man nur selten im forum,manche haben bei vollbestückung .
Die obere Mittelklasse ist halt die zuverlässigste nach meiner erfahrung,da gibts viel heu fürs Geld.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Februar 2012)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Rog halt,ganz schön und toll aber den aufpreis braucht man nicht.


 
Nur weil du ihn nicht brauchst, heißt es nicht das andere ihn nicht brauchen. Außerdem kann man von "brauchen" bei Luxusgütern eh nicht reden.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn du hoch genug und mit den richtigen Mitteln übertaktest, dann ist so ein ROG-Board schon was feines.

Ich hatte auch mal ein REX, das war absolut göttlich fürs OC, ich habs nur verkauft weil es eine Speicherzicke war.
Nur wenn man sich so ein Board kauft und dann nie Übertaktet, nicht mal ein wenig, ist es natürlich sinnlos.


----------



## 45thFuchs (25. Februar 2012)

Ich sag ja keineswegs das ROG schlecht ist,aber halt zu teuer.(Der luxus halt )
Ich lande in den PCGH listen locker genau so hoch wie jedes board der Oberklasse,mit Wakü macht das noch 0 Unterschied.
Und 2x8 lanes ist genau so gut wie 2x16,das merkt man wohl eher nicht.

Andere vergleichbare 890/990 Boards gibts schon deutlich günstiger ,das Logo kostet halt saftig.

Das einzige was mich an rog anfangs anzog war EAX5 auf manchen boards,und nochmals eine spur besserer Sound als mein Board hat.
(Schwesters kopfhörer ist GNADENLOS....überteuert ! Aber gut zum testen)
In sachen Onboardsound hat Asus echt die nase sehr weit vorne.
XFI Titanium PCI-E ist nicht wirklich besser mit meinen Boxen,mit Schwesters kopfhöherer nur besser bei der ortung (CMSS) und software(Equalizer und so sind dann doch welten unterschied)
Das ist ne 60euro karte....Respekt Asus.
Zudem:Onboardsound=+-4-12W ...XFI 16-21W Aber Amd ist stromfresser


----------



## Apfelkuchen (26. Februar 2012)

Mit "hoch genug" war auch nicht Wakü gemeint, dafür braucht man kein ROG-Board 

Da hast du durchaus recht, in dem Bereich braucht man sowas noch nicht.

Auch bei den Lanes muss ich dir zustimmen, 16/16 braucht man nicht, selbst mein 890GX-Board reicht für SLI aus.


----------



## RRCRoady (28. Februar 2012)

Ich verbaue seit ca. 12 Jahren ASUS Boards in meinen und anderen PCs. In den ganzen Jahren hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit und bin mit der Performance absolut zufrieden. Zum Support kann ich nichts sagen weil ich Ihn noch nie gebraucht habe. Keine Garantiefälle, keine Reperaturen


----------



## belle (4. März 2012)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle meine Meinung zum Thema abgeben.
Ich habe im letzten Jahr 2x das Asus P8P67 Rev 3.0, 2x Rev 3.1 und ein P8P67-M verbaut, davon waren innerhalb weniger Monate (kein halbes Jahr) ein P8P67 Rev 3.0 und ein Rev 3.1 defekt.
Diese bringen keinen Piepton und auch sonst nichts, allerdings leuchten die LEDs auf den Boards. Der PC war jeweils urplötzlich aus, es gibt keine sichtbaren Schäden oder merkwürdige Gerüche. Alle anderen Komponenten von diesen Rechnern liefen bei mir problemlos (auch P8P67 Rev 3.0).
Die Umtauschzeit von 6 Wochen (ohne etwas von Asus zu hören) kann ich bestätigen und würde derzeit jedem zu einem anderen Hersteller raten.


----------



## lukyluke (4. März 2012)

Also ich hatte ein Asus P5Q Deluxe P45 welches echt gut und ich mochte es auch. Dann habe ich bei ebay gekauftes kaputtes Asus Board zu Asus zum Sockeltausch geschickt und eine neues Asus Maximus III Extreme P55 wiederkommen. Seitdem mag ich Asus xD


----------



## JackOnell (5. März 2012)

lukyluke schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte ein Asus P5Q Deluxe P45 welches echt gut und ich mochte es auch. Dann habe ich bei ebay gekauftes kaputtes Asus Board zu Asus zum Sockeltausch geschickt und eine neues Asus Maximus III Extreme P55 wiederkommen. Seitdem mag ich Asus xD



Du hast ein defektes board gekauft dann ne rma daraus gemacht und asus hat ea gerichtet ?
Wie teuer war der spass? Und wie lange war das board weg ?


----------

